# Remember the Cavindale! (As his betters, i think we have a duty to help him)



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

What you will remmeber most is when the noise stopped.

  After 28 days at sea the noise starts to be a constant you depend on. Those massive boards and timbers groaning
against the weight of the water. The slight feeling of the rise on the pit of your stomach as the swells lifted the boat.

  At first it is hard to realize that the sickening sense of motion you feel is the actual lack of movement. That combines with the shock of breathlessness, and coughing out all that black sand in oyur mouth and nose and eyes.

  As you achingly lift your head form the shallow surf you struggle against the stark whiteness of the light that seems to surround and violate you.

  Eventually you realize you are a survivor. 

  For better than 3 weeks at sea you were only allowed up on the deck every 3rd day, and now the vast openness of the space around you, the constantly moving air, the missing sense of enclosure are enough to bring on a slight sense of agorphobia.

  As you look around you see the long sweeping cresent of a black beach strewn with bodies. Some oyu recognize instantly, taking a brief moment to stare in shock at the unnatural positions their bodies take strewn across the large rocks of the coastline. Some just bob in the surf, so much flotsam being picked apart by busy crabs.

 Then you notice others moving. You aren't alone! Here and there along the thin black wedge of sand that greets the ocean peopel are rising to their feet, some collecting in small groups, others checking the dead. Still others checking the pockets of the dead.

  The palm trees that amrk the end of the sands mark a sharp line between the unrelenting heat of the sun and the cool welcome respite of what appears to be an island paradise.

  Before any paln springs to mind the last few hours begin to rush back to you in small bursts: the sudden stop,a nd the loud husking, dragging sound that followed it, the cries of the men below deck, and the panic when you realized the experienced hands on deck were crying out to their gods and mothers, the awful rush for the lifeboats,a dn the fights for space, the cold, unrelenting grasp of the oceans inky darkness clinging to you wihtout remorse.

  And now this.

  As your head clears and oyu see things more clearly you can count. Nine people. Nine moving people at least, possibly another 40 thrown hither and yon by the sea that spat you upon this black pebbly shore.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

loske will find she has awakened with her bow still on her back, and her scrollcase tucked firmly into her belt. It seems that her limp body may have been helped ot shore by the large wooden box of "healers herbs" she grabbed out of instinct more than common sense when the boat started to pitch horribly out of tune wqith the ocean.

 Dogan awakens to find his head entagled in his leather armor, and his precious bag of tricks(including his "bag of tricks") mostly intact but his sword nowhere to be found. 

 Edward reaches for his holy symbol to find it still dangling from his neck, but he was not so lucky, or maybe was, wiht his morningstar. Farlangh himself must have freed him from that deadly weight. His bucklers weigh down his soggy, tired arms which find his scrollcase clumsily. Unsure of whether or not to be glad he was seperated from his armor he feels around half blindly in the sand until his hand falls on his crossbow.

 Cale awakens to his head aching, and his neck pinched between two wide boards. as he extracates himself he realizes he is stuck in the remnants of a lifeboat on a rock 60 feet from shore. How he ended up in a lifeboat with everythign he owns is beyond him, as is how he is going to get ashore.

 Swift has landed high on the beach, his nunchuka poking akwardly into his ribs as he sputters black sand form his mouth and eyes.

 jobis awakens armorless, his knoves still strapped here and there around his body, his rapier still on his side. when he reaches for his precious wands he finds them tucked safely where they should be, right on his belt, where his scrollcase used to be. as he fiddles in his pockets he realizes the burning sensation on his thigh isn't an injury, but a slight chemical burn from the sunrods and tindertwigs disentigrating in the salt water.

 Jak realizes quickly upon awakening that the only reason he survived his encounter wiht the depths is his axe. In the fear and panic over what was happening he had stashed his axe across his back fearing that it would be the soluton to whatever was happening. when he was knocked unconcious the axe had stuck in a piece of the main mast which floated ashore. All he has is his axe, but that is evidently all he needed. 

 Toskar wakes groggily, pushing his glasses form his eyes and unwrapping his cloak form his head. He is akwardly wrapped around his mace, and he feels the weight of his bow on his back.

 Solomon can feel the rope wrapped around him, and as he shruggs himself awake he feels the 2 stones and 2 bags he keeps hidden in his boots for "just in case." A sick feeling of panic envelopes him as he cannot find his sword, only to abate as he realizes it rests under him in the gravelly black sand.

 Kelkan awakens in a few inches of water. he is spurting and struggling abour 15 feet from shore. His scrollcase is in tact and full and he instinctively reaches for his spell components, feeling them in the pockets of his vest. a slight panic washes over him as he realizes he has no idea where his spellbook is. His tanglefoot bags are strapped ot his side by his silvered dagger, but he fears he has lost all else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

After visually checking that the contents of the scroll case are undamaged by the salt water and the less than friendly arrival on this black sand shores I scan the horizon for any chance of danger.  I also gather my meager belongings and start to seek out people in need of aid and healing.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 10, 2003)

*Swift (elf monk)*

Swift adjusts his nunchaku, brushes the sand from his robes and surveys the beach, scrounging for anything of use and mentally considering the options: should he build a hut and wait for a rescue? or is a boat the way to go? he knows he can rely on himself, but are the other people able to contribute to his survival? or will he end up having to save these poor unenlightened people?

_BTW, these are rehtorical questions. Just giving a little insight into whats going on inside swift_


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 10, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Male half-elven rogue 3*

After coughing out an impressive load of salty water Jobis instinctively takes stock of his equipment. That he didn't have his armor on probably saved him from a watery death as did leaving his backpack in the tiny, smelly cabin and with his talent for improvisation the loss of his gadgets is easily tolerable. 

Especially as Trick and Treat, the two wands he spent almost his entire stolen wealth on, are still safely with him. Taking them out and twirling them around his fingers he briefly ponders using them on the alchemical burn, but thinks better of it. Tucking them back into his belt he looks up for the first time surveying his surroundings.

_Few survivors it seems. But someone already helps them._

Jobis stands up and gives a mocking military greeting to Loskeruina, but his tone is serious.

"You're tending to the wounded? Good. Not many left, though."

He looks around to see, whether anybody is in serious trouble. If nobody is, he starts looking around the shore for stuff that could still be of use. Long trained instincts lead him to the corpses washed here and he start checking them for possessions. Not before checking pulses and other vital signs, though.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 10, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Kneeling down, Edward says a quick prayer to Fharlanghn.  He quickly straps on the remainder of his equipment and starts to stride over to the other survivors.

"Is anyone in need of medical attention?"  he bellows loudly.  "I am a cleric and capable of healing your wounds.  He surveys the beach to see if anyone responded to his announcement.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 11, 2003)

*Cale Tomen, Halfling Rogue/Transmuter*

Cale rubs his neck where the slats had rubbed it raw. He then sits up and surveys his position. Not far off, he sees people moving on the beach. He hears a call offering medical attention and wonders whether his neck deserves it. But then his mind comes back to a far more immediate problem... they're there; he's here. It's not far, only 60 feet, but still too far for him to trudge. The water would be far too deep for even the half orc he sees on the beach to stand in. And for as comfortable as Cale is on a ship, he never did take to swimming; to be perfectly honest the thought always frightened him a little bit. Something about the vastness of the ocean compared to himself. 

He could call for help, he supposes. Surely the half orc, or the kindly cleric would swim out for him. But then he thinks better of it. After nealy drowning to death, coming and rescuing his scrawny halfling self is probably the last thing any of them wants to do. But there's no need; he made it this far in the lifeboat, he can use it to get a bit farther.

Cale sits on the rock and sets to work pulling loose planks from the lifeboat. Using his rope, he very carefully binds several of them together to form a halfling sized raft (ooc: If a check is required, I'll take 20, +9 Use Rope). Once finished, he takes one last plank to use as an oar and starts rowing. 

Once on the beach,  Cale will take the rope from the raft and put it back in his backpack; _Rope can be useful in countless situations_ he thinks to himself. Seeing Jobis checking pockets, Cale thinks to himself that that's not a bad idea. Those poor souls won't need their trinkets anymore, may as well put what resources they have to good use. Cale, too, begins checking pulses and pockets. He does ponder though whether or not a necklace or some such thing may have been a treasured heirloom or something. If he finds something that he suspects the victim may have liked to have been buried with, he leaves it; but other wise, he pockets any valuables. _We should bury them_ Cale thinks as he travels about the beach, but that's something that can wait until everyone has gathered their senses and the survivors have all gotten together.


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling, Wizard*

Getting to his feet, still coughing, Kelkan makes a sign with his hands indicating he doesn't need any further help.

"Nostalgia!" Yells Kelkan, looking to the sky for his dear plummed companion.

He checks his gear one more time, then looks inland to try to determine the lay of the land, the kind of vegetation near the beach and the topography, perhaps this will indicate where exactly the storm landed him.

After determining this and if no danger seems immediate, he sets to walk the length of the beach as far as he can keep an eye on his comrade survivors to check for his stranded gear and other useful items - in special provisions.

Kelkan is very attentive to the actions of other survivors, trying to determine what kind of people those are.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 11, 2003)

*Cale Tomen Halfling Rogue 2/Transmuter 1*

Hearing Kelkan calling out a name and looking to the sky, Cale is suddenly reminded of Shadow. In all the bustle of trying to get off of his rock, he hadn't had the time to spare a thought for his friend. He looks around concernedly.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel (half-orc Barbarian)*

Solomon stands as soon and as swiftly as he is able once he awakens.  He coughs and feels his powerful, but lean body over for injury.  Finding none, he runs his fingers over his now-meager possessions (including his Black pearl necklace, I would think?).

Observing the nearby activity, he approaches Edward.  He speaks in his deep, gravely voice.  "Sir,  you are a cleric.  Who is your god?  I will try to assist you to help others.  I am very strong."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

I check another body for a pulse, one in a series of many dead corpuses, the cold leathery skin tells me all I need to know but I continue to check just to be sure.  Finding none I know theirs nothing humanly possible for me to due but I look into the human boy’s open staring eyes with pity frowning as I think about what this boy must have been like… 

_He should be upsetting his mother by coming home late for dinner and not washed up dead upon some beach.  Why would his family let him go off to fight some war?  How will they find out their son is now dead so far away from home?_ 

The voice from behind startles me but I quietly give thanks as it gives me a reprieve from my darkening thoughts.  I rise from my kneeled position and turn to address the voice but finding a male half elf startles me and I can’t help but wonder.  

_Does he know who he really is?  Who his family is and does he have his family still?_ 

I realize with some horror and stupidity that I have been steering at him.  Unsure how long that has been going on I smile meekly and reply: 

“I’m not sure how good I’m doing they have all been beyond the simple use of herbs.”  

A loud bellowing cry interrupts are conversation and I use it as a means to escape awkwardness of the moment.

“I’m going to go an assist him maybe he will have better luck than me.”   

I walk over to the human male cleric taking in the scene of the disaster again…  I frown and shake my head as I see the survivors pick the deceased of their position but I don’t say anything to them as I know soon enough I will have to due the same.  I turn my attention back to the cleric and notice that he now has company as a half orc, who is at least half a foot taller than me, is standing next to him.  I hear the orc say: 

"Sir, you are a cleric. Who is your god? I will try to assist you to help others. I am very strong."  

I glance at the Orc’s muscled physique and I have no doubt he can back up that last statement.  Before the cleric can respond I’m at their side and simple state: 

“Sir, I am a ranger with herbs and simple training with them and would also like to help you too.”


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 11, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward takes a step back from the half-orc, part in uncertainty and part to fit the entirety of the orc's massive profile into his vision.  After a few seconds he replies in a shaky voice, "I... I am a cleric of Fharlanghn.  The name is Edward," he asks as he extends his arm for a handshake, "May I ask what is your name?"  

As he says this he notices another person walking up to him.  At the womans offer of assistance Edward replies, "I thank both of you for the offer, but so far it seems that there are no injured.  You were either a survivor in good condition or a corpse by the time you washed up on the beach."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske hangs her head in disappointment as she had gotten her hopes up that the clerics’ god help would be able to help the poor souls washed up on the beach.  Her red tress hangs plastered with black sand as she thinks again of the poor boy…  

_At least their not suffering anymore…_ 

She brushes a stray locket away from her eye absentmindedly as she lifts her head to address the cleric, “Well at least your god has ended their suffering.  My name is Loskeruina, but most people I know call me Loske.” She flashes a small simile to show her good will, but the smile fades quickly as the topic grows serious.  “So cleric who where the lucky ones us or them?”  Loske points to the nearest carcass for added meaning.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 11, 2003)

as soon as cale arrives on shore, which gives kelkan time to walk about 40 yards, you hear a sucking sounds. a sound not unfamiliar. 

 near the dock where you first boarded the baot that sank stranding you here there was a large pond filled wiht colorful fish, a public pond built by the theocratic council of Maissen. when you would throw bread on the pond surface this same slurping sound would accompany the fish sucking the bread under.

 except this sound is larger.

 (rolls buncha spot checks)

 soloman and edward will notice the bodies disappearing from near the shore. each body that disappears leaves behind a dark cloud of blood a few moments later.

 kelkan, upon getting approx 40 yards up the beach comes across a freshwater stream. it dredges a deeper spot in the black sands after it seperates itself a path through the palm trees. 

 up this opening kelkan can see the slightly smouldering flattened top of a lrage volcano in the far distance.


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling, Wizard*

Having noticed the volcano and still unable to ascertain for sure what place is this (is it a known island? is it the destination continent? is it some place uncharted?), Kelkan turns around to go join the other survivors.

At noticing there are no more bodies on the shore, Kelkan gets very surprised.

In an insecure voice and while only aproaching as little as 10 yards, Kelkan calls to his companions:

"Err... Fellows! Over here! I found a stream."

And sets to watch  them approach while opening his scrollcase to have the parchments inside at easy reach.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Half-elves rogue 3*

Looking up from another corpse without possessions Jobis notices, that his future targets have disappeared. Combined with the sucking sound he heard earlier and the less than desirable situation it's enough to make his paranoia flare up.

_No sense in disappearing like these poor sods, now that I survived the sea._

Drawing his rapier he backs off towards the small group of survivors. Arriving he turns to them and introduces himself.

"I'm Jobis and like you I was lucky enough to survive. Nice to be not the only one - there's safety in numbers."

He still has his rapier out but is holding it with the point down in a gesture of peace mixed with wariness.


----------



## Badger (Aug 11, 2003)

*Toskar Shieldsplitter (male dwarven fighter)*

_~The gates to the Moradin's Great Hall...by the gods...why am I seeing them? Could it be that my time has come? By the Maker's hammer, why does the hall smell of salt?~ _

Toskar's question was answered a moment later when a wave crashed over his head and brought his senses back to the present in a rush.

All around him the world zoomed in, and Toskar cursed as he closed his eyes and pushed the crystal lenses off of his nose, reminding himself once again of the dangers of the glasses. Reopening his eyes, Toskar saw only carnage around him and wondered if any others had survived.

Standing on slightly unsteady legs, Toskar saw others stirring as well, and silently thanked the Maker that the sea had not claimed everyone. Hooking his mace securely onto his belt, Tosker began walking towards the others wanting to see who the other survivors were.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 11, 2003)

*Swift (male elf monk)*

Having found nothing particularly useful in the wreckage, when Swift first hears the sucking sound he quickly but calmly walks up shore towards the trees, eventually sitting down near the stream with his legs crossed, still completely emotionless. Swift sits and takes in the conversations of the others around him, but remains silent himself, all the time watching the disapperaing bodies leave the beach, and mentally considering the best tactics to fight this unknown creature.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2003)

*Solomon (half orc)*

Solomon's eyes whip towards the sucking sound. 

OOC:  Are the bodies being sucked into the sand?  or into the water?  Any tenticles or such visible?

He grips his great sword in both hands.  "We are in danger.  I will try to protect you," he says calmly to the cleric and the female ranger.


----------



## Badger (Aug 11, 2003)

*Toskar (dwarven fighter) - Danger*

{Toskar}

As Toskar approached the gathering of the others, a towering fighter brought his blade to bare and stepped in front of two other survivors.

[Solomon]

"We are in danger. I will try to protect you."

{Toskar}

Looking around him, Toskar pulled the mace easily from its loop and spoke quickly.

"What seems t' be the problem? I'm not seein' anythin' but sand an' see 'round here."

While he did know the tusker who stood before him, the man's corded muscles held the heavy blade easily, and Tosker had no desire at the moment to see if the ease was show or skill.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2003)

Jobis glances around warily.

"One moment there were lots of bodies, then most of them disappeared. One would guess, that there is a reason and cautious people would further assume that this reason might not be friendly ..."

His tone is mocking, but his eyes betray his seriousity.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 11, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale looks around, as he notices that the bodies he's checking out are becoming fewer and farther between. He sees a small group of survivors gathering a ways up shore. _I have a feeling these will become my best friends for quite some time_ Cale muses as he decides he'd better join them so that he's not out of the loop. He'd like to hear their ideas about where they are and how to get off the island (if it is an island). He'd also like to contribute some ideas of his own. He walks towards them and as he gets within earshot, he introduces himself, "I know some of you have seen me around on the ship, others maybe haven't. Let me introduce myself formally. My name's Cale Tomen, spy and dabbler in the arcane arts." He makes a small bow. "Let me just say, I'm very pleased to see I'm not the only one who made it here alive. Solitude would be the most dreadful of situations."


----------



## tburdett (Aug 11, 2003)

Dogan sits up and curses repeatedly as he shakes sand out of his armor.  Looking around he takes some comfort in knowing that he is not the sole survivor of this tragedy.

Those nearby hear him say, "It was a crap sword anyway."  Dog looks around at the corpses to see if any of them have a sword  or a shield.

Turning to the nearest survivor he quips, "Hey, there went another body.  Maybe I should tie a rope to one and we can try to pull whatever it is up onto the shore?"


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 11, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

"Everyone get away from the shore, quickly!"  Edward yells with a touch of fear in his voice.  As he says this, Edward readies his morningstar in anticipation of whatever is taking the corpses.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 11, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

From his vantage point near the trees (and well off of the beach) Swift scans the beach and water for any sign of the beast that is pulling the dead away 

_OOC: I'd like to make a spot check to try and get a good description of whatever's in the water_ 

Knowing that somehting is wrong he cracks his knuckles, stands up, and assumes a battle stance. _I knew I'd end up helping these people,_ He thinks, _Oh well, this is what I trained for: to help those who cannot help themselves. I hope that the other survivors can at least hold their own._


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 11, 2003)

The slurping sounds continue to match up with dissapearances of floating bodies, and something vaguely dark can be seen under the waters surface. it must be at least 30 feet long, and 10 wide.

 both of them.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 11, 2003)

*Swift (male Elf Monk)*

Swift breaks his silence for the first time since the shipwreak, yelling to the survivors in a loud forceful voice: "GET UP HEAR! *NOW!* "
As the survivors (presumably) run up off o the beach, Swift tries to position himself between the other survivors and the monsters, since he sees himself as a protector.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 11, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Hearing Swift's cry, Cale runs up the beach in the direction of the monk, and pulls out his crossbow.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Male half-elve rogue 3*

Jobis recognizing the fear in the man's voice follows the 'advice' and leaves the vicinity of the water staying close to the group.

Passing Swift he calls to him:

"Quite the hero complex, eh? Being a hero will get you killed, nothing more - but don't let me keep you ..."

And he continues running.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Pulling my bow from my back and putting an arrow in the ready position I look towards the half orc beside me, "My friend, I appreciate the offer and I might take you up on it, but don't do anything foolish.  Hopefully this creature will be bond to the water."  I look around to take in the seen again thinking to myself out loud, "On a side note, think we've found the cause of the destruction to the _Cavindale_.  Not that any of us really wanted too."  I hear the cleric yell out, “Everyone get away from the shore, quickly!" as I do what he directed to us to do I turn my head to scream at the others:

"Arrows and Bolts if you got them boys!"  Seeing the Elf monk on the top of the hill I scream to him, “Do you see anything?” 

I scan the bodies close to me, looking for long swords and short swords, but mainly for any melee weapon I’m proficient in.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 12, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker, Dwarven Ranger*

"Get up here!  Now!"

The yell awakens Jak, as he realizes he's stuck to something.  Reaching back to discover his axe stuck in a piece of the mast, he quickly unstraps it and stands up.  Seeing the survivors upbeach, and turning to see the great beasts in the water, he grabs his axe and pulls it free before turning to face th threat from the water.

"At least we'll eat well tonight," he yells as he stalks a little closer to the water and plants his feet in a wide stance, waiting for one of the creatures to come near.


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

*Toskar Shieldsplitter ( male dwarven Fi3)*

As the man behind the tusker calls for everyone to leave the water, Toskar carefully lowers the enchanted glasses back over his eyes, allowing their magic to bring his surroundings into a much sharper focus.

Concentrating on the corpses being pulled under the water, Toskar is slightly startled when another voice demands that everyone run toward him immediately.

Turning around in surprise, Toskar is amazed that some are actually running towards the thin tree hugger, and more amazed that none have realized the combined strength they have due to their numbers.

Turning his back to the elf, and seeing a fellow dwarf running towards them with his axe at the ready, a wide smile breaks across Toskar's face.

"Aye, let us show those fishies what happens when they make th' mistake o' lettin' th' real danger slip through their teeth."


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

*Dogan "Dog" Stonewarden Dwarf Barbarian 1 / Fighter 2*

Dogan is busily preparing some 'bait' when he hears the call to fall back.  "Cowards!  It's just a couple of fishies!", he tosses back towards the fleeing survivors.

Seeing the two dwarves standing nearby he calls out to them, "Hey, you!  Yeah, YOU!  If the fishies don't scare you, bring me a length of rope.  I'll toss this bait out and we can haul us in some dinner!"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel - half orc*

Solomon glances back and forth between the dwarves advanceing on the water, and the others fleeing it.  The cleric, despite his appeal, has stood his ground.  "I'm with you," he intones to Edward with his deep, deep voice.  "What do you think we should do?  I've lost my big bow."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Grumbling in Dwarven under my breath I mutter, "You can't reason with bullheaded dwarves…” and to the half orc and cleric I simply state, “Cover me if I need it.”  I give up searching for melee weapons and scamper in a low crouch to a more effective range hoping that I won’t have to save a dwarf from stupidly today…  When I make the range I drop to my preferred firing position of one knee and wait for movement from the monster.  









*OOC:*


: believe it to be 30 ft for Point Blank Shot to function but I move forward enough for a point blank shot. [/OCC]


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

"Those stubborn dwarves, I guess we have to help them out.  I would not worry about your bow Solomon, that sword will inflict more than enough pain.  I will stay back and support you and the other others.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

"Come on now, step lively with that rope!", Dog says as he snaps his fingers towards the other dwarves.  "If we don't hurry they'll eat their fill and swim away!"

Seeing some of the other survivors move back towards the beach, Dog calls out to them as well, "Well, I see you don't all have a yellow stripe down yer back.  I need rope, and I need it NOW!  I hear that giant fish is good eating!"


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

Noticing he will soon be left alone and not wanting to seem to be a deadweight for the remaining survivors, Kelkan grudingly and silently trudges in the direction of the huddled brawlers.

After going some steps he turns around and, looking to the bare-fisted elf, points with his head in the direction of the water. He resumes then his walk. He intends to be some 20 feet behind the frontline fighters and some 20 feet more to the right of the group, weary of area attacks by some kind of aquatic spellcaster.

Along the way, as it has been said the beach is pebbly, Kelkan, remembering so many hours playing with his halfling friends during childhood, tries to select a dozen stones apt to be used as throwing weapons.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 12, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale sees the dwarves charging into the surf and shakes his head. _So, there's going to be a fight. Fools. Well, I won't be terribly helpful from up here._ Cale tries to blend into the foliage as well as he can and moves quietly, so as not to attract the attention of whatever's in the water and he sneaks down to where Loske is kneeling. He levels his crossbow at the things in the water as he turns to the half-elf next to him. "Good shooting, my Lady" He smiles. He places his finger on the trigger and begins to pull it back. "If there's going to be a fight here, it might be best for me to begin it as I don't think those creatures see me up here and I've got a nice shot lined up. What do you think? Should we fire?" Unsure that this is a fight that even needs fought, Cale waits for Loske's reply, but with the fighters charging out into the sea, he thinks that what's about to happen is inevitable.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske blows a stray locket of red hair away from her eyes with out letting her gaze stray from down range as she address her new companion, "I don't believe we need to provoke a fight little one.  I think the dwarfs will do it just fine with out are help or interference.  That said, I say we saves are arrows and bolts for the real danger and that's when ever that "thing" decides to show its self."


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Male half-elven rogue 3*

Jobis rolls his eyes to the sky and mutters in draconic.

"Dwarves ... nothing but trouble."

Then he advancing towards the fighters he continues in common:

"What's the use of attacking some friggin ' big fishes? It will only weaken us and if we are to survive here, we need every man we have."

He looks at the others and adds:
"And woman of course."


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

*Toskar Shieldsplitter (dwarf Fi3)*

Ignoring the call for rope for the moment, Toskar continued to look to see if the "dangerous" fish was soon to be coming to the shore. While he had no problem with protecting the shore from the creatures, he would not wait much longer before giving the fish their meal.

_~As the Maker spared, so did he take away...~_

Looking over to his new companion, Toskar spoke quickly.

"If th' fish only wants th' dead, there be nothin' we can do fer them. If'n they want somethin' more, well then I'm t' be thinkin' we'll be havin' a problem."


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Male half-elven rogue 3*

Keeping a reasonable distance from the water (20') Jobis tries to placate the battle-lusty dwarves.

"Come on, it's not our problem, whatever these beasts do with the dead. And fishes can't leave the water, so there will be no problem. We should rather discuss our situation and we can do to get out of this mess."


[OOC: Trying to be persuasive ... ]


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 12, 2003)

in your currnt positions cale and loske will be most surprised when the giant scavenger continues to suck boddies into its giant maw, bloodying them once they are submerged as a 12 foot tall lizard shrieks directly over their shoulder.


 the party is split between the shoreline and the treeline as the terrible beast screams out directly over cales shoulder. it is brilliant orange and black, with bits of yellow showing near the edges of its mouth. 

 inits:

 jak 19
 swift 17
 solomaon 15
 dog 14 then toskar 14
 kelkan 13
 loske 12
 jobis 9
 cale 7
 edward 3

 let's have them in order.  impress me


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 12, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker, Dwarven Ranger*

"Oh, fer Ground's sake," Jak muters under his breath, turning to see the howling lizard.  "Well, so much for a fish dinner.  Looks like lizard stew."

Jak turns and charges toward the treeline, where the more immediate threat lies.  The fish don't actually appear to pose any sort of threat to those on shore, while the great lizard definitely does.

[OOC I will attack as soon as I'm able, if not this round, then next.  Full charge]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 12, 2003)

Swift is a bad position: since he has no idea if the other survivors can hold their own, he must protect them. But with two threats, he can not attack both. he decides on a course of action:
First he yells out in a commanding voice: "Dwarves! Take up flanking positions around the sea creatures, but DO NOT ATTACK unless they attack you, they can have our dead."
He then squares off against the lizard creature, and prepares to attack.
_ If the lizard creature is within close enough that I can attck it after a five foot step, Swift will take a five foot step and unleash a flurry of blows. If the beast is to far away to be able to take a full attack after moving, Swift will instead charge the beast. In either case, he will be attacking unarmed._


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Male half-elven rogue 3 - Initiative: 9*

_Arhg, this one is worse than those hardheads in the military._

Although he would like to say something Jobis keeps his mouth shut and slowly moves a little to the side trying to avoid making noise and akward motions. 


[OOC: Move Silently to get into a position from which he can enter a flanking position once the lizard has approached or the others attacked. Yeah, I know I'm out of order regarding initiative, but I'm against stalling this thread for so long.]


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel - half orc*

Solomon takes a step or two towards the beach, per Edward's request, but hearing the roar and seeing the lizard, he changes course, and charges the best he can through the black sand against this more immediate threat.

OOC:  Solomon charges (probably in range, considering his speed) and attacks with his great sword.


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

*Toskar Shieldsplitter*

{Toskar}

As the lizard emerged from the woods behind the beach with a near ear shattering yell, Toskar turned quickly to face the newest threat.

"Bloody hells...what manner o' beast is that..."

[Swift]

"Dwarves! Take up flanking positions around the sea creatures, but DO NOT ATTACK unless they attack you, they can have our dead."

{Toskar}

Staring in disbelief at the skinny, and unarmed, elf's back, Toskar considers letting the silly tree hugger have a go at the lizard before his training kicks in.

_~What does he think he's gonna do...dance it to death???~ _

Running as fast as he feet would carry him, Toskar gripped his mace tightly and charged the lizard.

<OOC: Charge until in range, and hammer the lizard with my mace.>


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

*Dog Dwarven Barbarian 1 / Fighter 2*

Dog moves back away from the 'bait' that he was preparing while keeping a close eye on the fishies.  Not having what he considers a weapon handy really keeps him from wanting to jump right into a fight.

"Lizard?  I hear it kinda tastes like chicken!  Not as good as fish, but it'll do.", says Dog as he tries to watch both the fight with the lizard and the corpse-eating fish.


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling, Wizard*

Frightened by a thunderous roar, Kelkan spins around to see an enormous lizard behind him.

Already mighty warriors rush to cleave the creature swinging ax and sword. Unwilling to let others claim full credit for saving his skin, he decides to join the fray.

He decides to pelt the beast with a couple of well placed rocks on the snout, *"I was never much of an athlete, these pebbles may not break the creature's hide or fly true enough". He then considers letting loose one of his precious few Magic Missiles.

Frowning, Kelkan sets himself and takes action.









OOC:


 If the rocks won't cause damage or reach the creature due to range, Kelkan takes a move action (15 feet) to get away from the creature and the water invokes a "Magic Missile" that appears as a large, wickedly sharp needle of shining force. For the rocks, Kelkan gladly takes the "Firing into a melee" penalty (-4) to refrain from hitting his comrades, and aims high (on that maw hanging 12 feet high) to avoid granting the beast cover.





*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske whirls around at the first noise of the deafening roar of the giant lizard even though I’m take for surprise and rush I still get turned around to face this new threat with out tripping over my water logged clothes.  I line up my shot, aiming at the taller reaches of the beast as to not hit a fellow survivor.









*OOC:*


To hit: 1d20+6(+1 PBS) , Damage: 1d8+2(+1 PBS) Crit: x3 [/OCC]


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

"That overgrown iguana's looking right at us. I've gotta get a better angle." Cale lowers his crossbow. "Best of luck, Sweetheart, I'll be back in a bit. I hope you're good with that bow." he says to Loske as he tries to stealthily move around the lizard to a flanking position.

OOC: I'm trying to hide (+14) and move silently (+12) as I move to a flanking position, still at about 30' so I can use a sneak attack and so that point blank range will kick in. If I can get into such a position with just a normal move action then I'll take a shot at the critter with my crossbow (+8 to hit, 1d8+1d6 dmg) otherwise I'm just moving for the whole round.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*



			
				Avatar_V said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: I'm trying to hide (+14) and move silently (+12) as I move to a flanking position, still at about 30' so I can use a sneak attack and so that point blank range will kick in. If I can get into such a position with just a normal move action then I'll take a shot at the critter with my crossbow (+8 to hit, 1d8+1d6 dmg) otherwise I'm just moving for the whole round. *




 moving silently is half speed if i am not mistaken,a s is moving while hiding, that gets oyu down to 7 and a hlaf feet per round


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

OOC: Oops. Can you tell I'm not used to playing rogues? Well, that seems pretty slow. I may take the whole combat sneaking over there, so scratch the stealth. He's preoccupied, right (I hope)?  I just move to a flanking position and open fire on his vitals at the first opportunity.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 13, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward moves into a position where he can assist as many people as possible while maintaining a decent distance away from the lizard.

OOC: Basically he moves to a position where taking a move action will put him in touch range with as many of the warriors as possible.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 13, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*









*OOC:*


  Jak will be using the only weapon he has - grandfather's batleaxe.

Also, his intent is to ignore the fish, who aren't really a threat anyway unless we go into the water, and concentrate on the lizard.  It seems to actually pose a danger to the group, and until we can drive it off or slay it, we won't be able to do anything else.  I will do just that.  I'm happy with either result, but will continue fighting until it is no longer a threat.

Battleaxe (attack +7, damage 1d8+3, critical x3)

After the battle, I want to see if any of the corpses have a serviceable knife or two.  







*OOC:*


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 13, 2003)

jak closes on the terrible lizard easily. he swings his axe mightily for a man who has justt awakened and slices deeply into the creature(crit).

 swift closes quickly and also manages to strike the creature.

 solomons greatsword also makes contact and the creature bites back, stinging jak for 12 points dmg.

 toskar closes and finishes the hideous beast with one last blow, as others are still reacting.

 the beast falls mightily in the sand, blood flowing freely.

 and the beach falls silent again.

 on 2 of the corpses, large knives are found (daggers).


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale comes down from the trees and looks at the downed beast. "Nice work, fellows" He compliments the warriors. "Now, what do we make of those fish? I vote we leave them be, no need to go around starting fights. I think it might be more useful to all sit down and figure out anything we can about our situation. For example, where are we? And what is this overgrown lizard?" Cale looks at Jak bleeding. "Hmm... maybe we'd bet heal up first and then talk. Can anyone help this man?"


----------



## Badger (Aug 13, 2003)

*Toskar ( dw Fi3)*

As his mace collided with the lizard's lowered jaw, Toskar felt the bones give way, and as the lizard's eyes lost their focus, he knew that his face was the last the creature had seen.

Spitting on the creature's scaly hide, Toskar turned to face the others.

"Well, if'n there be nothin' else on this land, there be meat aplenty fer us t' eat."

Pulling the magical lenses from his eyes, Toskar looks at the creature for a moment longer, eyeing the sharp teeth of the creature with a practiced gaze.

_~With just a little work, some blades could be made from those teeth...~_

Pushing that thought aside for a moment, Toskar nods his head in agreement with leaving the fish to their meal, and looking ahead more than behind.

"My name be Toskar, Toskar Shieldsplitter, and while I'm not t' be takin' too kindly t' being told where and when t' fight, I'm don't mind listenin' t' yer ideas. Especially if'n they give us some answers as t' where we are."

Feeling as if he has spoken enough for three dwarves, Toskar looks around at the others waiting for them to give their thoughts.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand':  Male half-elven rogue 3*

Jobis sheathes his still unused rapier and closes the remaining distance to the lizard beast's corpse. Giving an ingratiating smile he introduces himself again:

"Jobis is my name, also called the swift hand, and I'm very pleased to meet such powerful warriors. Together survival should be much more assured than alone. As for the further procedere I'm in favor of testing the edibility of this beast and discuss our options. Maybe one of us survivors can read the constellation of the stars and tell, where we are?

But I agree, that we should tend to this vicious wound first. I would be happy to help, although it doesn't work every time ..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske brushes the ever-present lock of hair from her eyes and replies,

"My name is Loskeruina Wenmegil, but most just call me Loske for short, and I can understand not wanting to take orders Toskar as for ideas..." She's trails off and looks upon the ground but her eyes are not focuses on anything as she thinks upon their situation.  Quickly she lifts her head and finishes her statement, "Well we have food as long as that lizard isn't poisonous.  Are next goal should be a source of clean water as the ocean just won’t due us any good and I think I saw a stream over their.” She points in the general direction of the stream as she continues the conversation.  “Of course we don’t know if it is poisonous either and if we are going to travel any we are going to need to fashion some water skins or other containers to carry the water in.  I had a couple but their long lost now.  I'm also interested in walking down this beach as the lighter objects from the disaster should have made landfall sooner..."

"I'm more than willing to handle the healing if the cleric doesn't want too?"  Loske looks to the Human male for his answer.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2003)

*Solomon*

Solomon stands silently over their slain foe for a moment.  Then he kneels down by its head and examines it closely.  He then strokes its mighty jaws and speaks softly "I'm sorry,  mighty one."

He then stands, cleans and sheaths his sword (I assume he would still have this harness over his back), and walks over to stand near Edward, eyeing the shore watchfully.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

"It was you or him, Warrior" Cale says looking at Solomon with a small frown. "And personally, I'm glad it was him or I'd have been next, I'm afraid!" Cale studies the sand for a moment unsure of what else to say to the half-orc. Then, suddenly his head bobs back up. "Oh, my manners must have escaped me!" Cale says. "I know I introduced myself earlier to some of you, but it seems that there are some gathered here now that I didn't have the pleasure to meet before. My name is Cale Tomen, spy and dabbler in the arcane arts. And it's a pleasure to meet you all." Cale stops and thinks for a minute about their situation. "Perhaps our learned friend, here, has some idea where we are?" Cale raises an eyebrow towards Kelkan, asking if his studies have taught him anything about this island. "Failing that," Cale continues, "I'd ask the outdoorsy types" he nods towards Loske and Jak "What they can tell us based on the wildlife here... especially the critters. Regardless, though, I want to know more about this island" Cale says, his curiosity kicking in. 

"For all we know, there may be others here. I vote that we take what we can carry from this beast for food" He kicks the lizard.  "And follow the stream inland. Assuming it's good to drink, it can be our water and along fresh water is the most likely place to find others."

Cale looks out over the endless ocean. "Part of me would like to put a boat together with the trees from this island, but I doubt I have adequate skills as a shipwright and those behemoths are still there waiting for us." Cale shakes his head. "Anyhow, these are just my suggestions. I'd love to hear any input from the rest of you. I know sometimes I can ramble on; I'm talkative to a fault. I hope you can forgive that." Cale finally pipes down and begins playing with one of the bolts from his quiver.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': Male half-elven rogue 3*

Taking up Cale's train of thought Jobis continues:

" ... if it is an island at all. For all we know we could have arrived, where we were sent to  ..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske can't help but smile as the halflings rambles on and on, but after Jobis speaks what she had just been thinking her smile fades quickly from sight.

"I agree with Jobis on this...  As for knowing where we are all I know is that I had 28 lines marked upon the bulk head next to my bunk and that was one line for each god for shacking day.  You could make pretty good progress with 28 days, we could honestly be anywhere.  I don't know if this is an island or not either but even if this is an island, I don't think marching up to the natives with out trying to find some proper equipment before hand is asking for trouble.  What if the natives are restless?  I have no desire to fight them as naked as I am with no armor nor melee weapons."


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

"Does anyone remember anything about the mission and all that?"

He chuckles.

"I know, I don't. I was somewhat, well, distracted at the time of the briefing ..."


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 13, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

"Let me take care of the dwarf," addressing Loskeruina, "He appears to have a serious injury and I can patch him up in no time.  The name is Edward by the way, for those I haven't introduced myself too yet."  Edward walks through the sand over to the wounded dwarf and begins to cast a spell.

OOC:  I convert Divine Favor into Cure Light Wounds and cast it upon Jak.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 13, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

"Well done, it seems that this group may be able to fend for itself, though I would like to suggest that when somebody gives orders, they be carried out without hesitation" Swift says as he eyes the dwarves. "I will leave these matters of survival to those that know about the wilderness. I can lend my skills to any that need them, but I do not know how to survive on an island such as this."

_OOC: Swift has no useful skills, but if you need some extra strength or some help with hunting, I'll pitch in. Should we consider making a boat?_


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

"Well, if you do don't know how to survive, why don't you give orders at all?", Jobis quips.

"It doesn't help anybody, if left and right people are screeching orders around - if there really needs to be one person directing the others, that person should be the one, who has the most expertise."


_The dwarves are annoying, but if there's one thing I hate it's people ordering others around._


[OOC: No offence of course ]


----------



## tburdett (Aug 13, 2003)

*Dog Dwarf Barbarian 1 / Fighter 2*

"Talk, talk, talk.  If you keep it up we'll be here all night.", says Dog as he joins the others.  "Let's move off this beach and find a safe place to camp.  Then you can talk all you want."

With that he turns to his fellow dwarves and says, "Unless you'd like to stand around holding hands with the others, let's move off in that direction (pointing towards the trees) and see what we can find.  And somebody give me a darn weapon so I can help with the killing!"


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 13, 2003)

*Swift (Elf Monk)*

Swift responds to Jobis: "I know more about how to survive then you do. I would recommend that you show respect for those with the skills you need to survive. In combat, it would do you well to listen to me. When looking for food and surviving on this gods forskaen island, I will bow to those with expertise in this area."

_Of course, no offence_


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 14, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

"I don't know much about finding food out doors; I'll leave that to the nature lovers here, but what I do know is that we have a dead twelve foot tall lizard that's probably got some good meat and I think someone said something about a stream. That's probably fresh water. And while we may not want to meet anyone unarmed, we're not becoming armed just standing here. How about someone with the know-how helps us slice up this lizard and someone can start making maces with rocks and daggers with teeth and what-not and soon we should start exploring."

   "Meanwhile, I think I may go do a little reconnaissance of my own to see if there's anything interesting around here. Once we setup camp for the night, I can help set up defenses but right now I don't think I can be of much use to anybody."

"Jobis, would you want to come explore with me?"


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Toskar (dw Fi3) - Hot air and Cold food*

As introductions are made, healing is given, and the elf once again demonstrated why their kind sticks to trees for company, Toskar walks over to the lizard and begins to pull its jaws open.

Even though the creature has only recently been slain, it still resisted Toskar's initial pull, but with a sustained tug, a snapping of the bones in the jaw could be heard, and it opened easily for him.

Looking around at the others, Toskar spoke quickly to fill them in.

"Ye'lll be needed weapons, as th' lass said, and while they'll not  be as strong as a real blade, I figure I can make some o' ye somthin' that'll last fer awhile."

Looking back to the teeth, Toskar saw the razor sharp ends, but the dull outer sides of each tooth. Bringing his mace down carefully on the base of each tooth he felt he could use, he continued speaking.

"When ye go t' use these, remember t' always lead with th' point. Otherwise, ye'll end up breakin' them faster than tree hugger 'ere can yell out how t' wipe yer arse in th' woods."

Smiling an easy smile as he hammered away at the teeth, Toskar paused only for a moment to smile at the elf as he pried a tooth free.

After finishing one grisly task, Toskar knows there is another left to do. Looking around at his companions, especially the dwarves, he speaks simply.

"Camp is a good move, and we have meat right 'ere. With a real knife or two, we could get a meal off of Lizzie 'ere and go from there. Otherwise, we need t' get a move on as if there be one o' these out, there is bound t' be more."


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 14, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale draws both of his daggers and drops them in front of Toskar.

"I need those back when you're done."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks less than amused as the conversations turn more and more to bickering…  “People…  Gentlemen, we don’t need this right now.  If we start to break up into factions and fight amongst ourselves we will never get out of here and that I can promises.  There no reason to select a leader as theirs more to do than one person can do.  That being said I suggest just for the moment that that Jak and the dwarves take charge of breaking the meat up and finding shelter in the near by trees.  I’ll go with Cale, and Jobis to explore the stream…  The others can be broken up, as needed what’s everyone think?” Loske crosses her arms over her waterlogged body and gives everyone a less than pleasant expression.


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Daggers and Meat*

As the halfling's daggers hit the sand in front of him, Toskar eyed them carefully as he picked them up.

"I'll make sure they get back t' ye none th' worse fer wear..."

Walking over to the creature's legs, Toskar wiped the last of the sand off the blades and paused for just a moment before he began to cut into the creature.

"Last chance fer anyone else t' carve ol' Lizzie here besides me. I can't promise ye'll get more tender than tough out of her."

(OOC: If nobody steps in, Toskar will begin trying to harvest some meat...anyone want to get leaves?)


----------



## tburdett (Aug 14, 2003)

*Dog Dwarf Barb 1 / Ftr 2*

Seeing that the other dwarves seem to be hanging back with the crowd, Dog delays his leaving for a bit.  He gets a little interested when Toskar starts creating improvised weaponry.

Picking up the biggest of the teeth that Toskar broke free, Dog says, "Well, it's a crap weapon, and it'll probably break when I need it most, but I guess that it's all there is until somebody dies."

After moving a few steps away, Dog turns back and says, "Oh, and thanks, I guess."

(OOC: What are the stats for these weapons Alsih2o?)


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift looks akward as he has to act in a role other then command...
"Mrs. Loske, could I... That is, might I join... Could I come along with you to explore the stream?"


----------



## tburdett (Aug 14, 2003)

Dog gives Swift an ugly glare and mutters, "Good riddance.  Do us a favor and fall in."


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

Looking up from his butchering, Toskar heard the elf ask permission to travel with Loske and smiled under his beard.

_~Aye and he'll proly have to bow to every tree he passes to make sure they don't get angry at him for walking with a real woman instead of a sapling...~_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3/Mother of 9)*

Loske glances at Dog because of his last comment, her glaze says everything that needs to be said so she bites her tongue. 

“Swift it’s just Loske and I would be more than happy to have you along and in fact why doesn’t Solomon come along also.  The rest of you try and stay out of trouble and be nice to each other…?"

Her muddied but attractive face looks tried and saddened as she pleads to everyone.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling, Wizard*

"I never had the chance to present myself", says Kelkan approaching the butchered carcass. "I am Magus Kelkan Softfeet, wizard and alchemist, translator and sage. It was I that found the stream you all talk about and can lead you there. As my fellow here, Master Tomen, I sure can hold still and discreet if need be so we can do some scouting ahead."

Glancing over the trees to the emplacement of the unseen volcano, Kelkan continues. "Albeit versed in geography, I'm afraid I have to announce I am still unable to determine our position. But perhaps some further exploration can lead us to some telltale landmark that would allow me to pinpoint our location."

Starting to lead the way to the stream, Kelkan turns back and announces to Toskar, at the time ripping the skin from the torso of the dead lizard, " If we come across sticks that look appropriate for fashioning into clubs or staves I'll bring them to you, our master smith here. Those are simple, sturdy weapons that I am sure most of us here will be able to use."

As Kelkan finally approaches the location of the stream he falls silent, starts moving stealthily and  points to Cale to lead the way.

Edit: English. stream =/= scream


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 14, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale follows Kelkan's lead. "Thank you for showing the way, Kelkan. Nice to see a fellow halfling" He smiles. As they near the stream, Cale hides and moves silently (+14,+12) to get a good view of the stream and anything up or down the shore of interest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3/Mother of 9)*

“Good then its settled!  Well almost, Solomon no offensive but stay here with Edward and the dwarves and help them in anyways possible?  She gives a small pleading smile to the large giant.

“Oh Speaking of clubs and such, maybe you guys can pull the femur out and fashion it into a club?  Anyhow the rest of us are off it seems.”


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 14, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

"Here let me help you with that lizard, Toskar."  Edward picks up a dagger and starts to skin the lizard.  Looking at the dwarf he recently healed, "I don't think I caught your name?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 14, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon scrunches up his face as he tries to follow the repartee between the others.  He watches the river scouts move out silently.  Seeing no obvious threats, he'll take a walk down the beach, doing one last search of the bodies for anything useful.  He's particularly keen to find a bow and arrows, but anything else will do as well.  Afterwards, he'll join Toskar in cutting the meat.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

"Sure, I'd like to come with you."

As the reconnaissance  group leaves for the river Jobis accompanies them.

Looking over his companions he proposes:

"Even if we all have some ability not to be seen, as group we are to many to move inconspicous. Why don't we split up into pairs? We could explore more area and still be safe ..."

[OOC: cale, with a speed of 7.5' you'll be slowing the group down or be left being until the rest of the group also employs the same skills ... just a reminder.]


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling, Wizard*

Accompanying Cale's progression with an intense stare, Kelkan wonders about the mission.

_~Yes, we were sent as a scouting team. To get behind enemy lines and garner intelligence, knowledge about there operations, numbers, supply lines and command figures. It is likely there would be a ship to get us back to the officers of the kingdom's army. Will they still send the ship? Will there be any kind of rescue mission? We are in good position to get information if we landed in the right piece of land. Its just a matter of not leaving traces that we survived the wreckage...~_

His thoughts are interrupted by Jobis' comment. He looks at him and shakes his head, disaggeeing. Then makes a motion with his hand indicating _Calm, patience, wait_. And hopes the half-elf will be patient enough for Cale to make any sign that the path is clear before splitting in a different direction.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

Butchering proceeds quickly because of the vast swathes of meat between bone. quickly as in maybe 3 hours. the meat is rippled and smells strongly. it seems quite edible.

 kelkan and kale take off upsteam, leading the group in their slow but silent fashion. twice they have to point and make faces at one another when they come across tracks. huge, obvious, no-ranger-needed 3 toed tracks once, big enough for kelkan to lay in, the next are elephantine and nearly perfectly round. these even the half orc could lay in. when they are staring at one another over this track, trying to look concerned but not worried it hits them STEW! 

 someone ahead is cooking stew, and now that they have noticed that they also recognize threshing  sounds. the rhythm of a rice beater if they know their stew pots at all.another few feet reveals just the upper edge of a thatch roofed hut.

  soloman wonders up the beach in the opposite direction of that which has been explored. he finds the obvious detritus of a ship being destroyed, lotsa of wooden chunks and splinters, bits of sail cloth and railing. then he notices a box. it is bobbing just of shore. it is the size and shape of a smallish treasure chest, but floats high in the water.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

_~What kind of enormous creature could have caused this tracks? Are all animals in this strange land hu... STEW!~_

Kelkan lifts his head amazed. Almost starts running towards the delicious smell of cooked meat, but finally keeps his position and tries to catch Cale's eye. If he manages to, he points to a tree, points to Cale and mimes climbing and then gazing towards the horizon.

Looking to his companions, the pleasant looking, softspeaking half-elf maiden, the brisk and authoritative elf and the "Swifthand" guy, Kelkan tries to determine if they have smelled the same as he. He points to his nose anyway, sniffs the air and then spells slowly, without a sound and articulating the best he can the letters S-T-E-W.

_~Friend or foe? I wonder what kind of indigenes we will find on this island. Should be better to bring the others with us before we meet strangers or things can get even more awkward. Arr, I dread the dwarves' diplomatic abilities, but best not to exclude them from the opening of negotiations.~_


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 14, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

"Thank you for the healing, friend.  My name is Jak, called Ogresticker by some.  I am a woodsdwarf and ogrehunter."  Jak wanders towards the bodies on the beach, picking up the two knives that he finds.

"Carving that lizard is a great idea, stonebrother.  Let's try to pack as much as we are able, for we don't know what lies in store for us," he says, beginning to search for a long, straight pole to use as a staff or spear shaft.

"Should we perhaps build a fire and set up camp here?  Or do we want to hide in the woods more?  We could maybe begin smoking some of this beast."


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

Although his larger size is somewhat detrimental to his sneaking skills at least Jobis can move faster than Cale, whose stature allows him to move with unrivaled grace and caution.

The tracks of giant animals are disturbing enough for someone, who spent most of his life in the city, but if it comes facing them he can always run - although he'd rather leave the elf behind than the halflings, which appear to be quite nice persons. Ironically it's probably the elf, who can run the fastest.

_He probably looks down upon me, because he's a full, 'high' elf and my father was a human. I sure hope, he's the exception and my mother more like the rule ..._

As the lovely smell of food washes over him Jobis echanges gazes with his companions and nods to Kelkan affirming his unspoken question. Then he points towards the source of the noises and looks at Cale questioningly.

_He's better at sneaking than I am - sometimes being short has its advantages._

If Cale nods or makes other affirmative signs Jobis will continue sneaking towards the source of smell and noise (Hide&Move Silently at +10, Spot +3, Listen +1) trying to determine what is causing it and whether it's likely that there are enemies.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

.

Edit: posted in the wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Looking at the large and deep tracks Loske is at lost for words as this is more of a threat than she wants to have to deal with especially in her naked state.  She leans over the print her long red hair falling into her eyes but as only one accustomed to doing so she simply slides it from her eyes and tucks it behind her semi pointed ears.  









*OOC:*


: At this point I would like to make a wilderness check as though I’m sue I’ve never see one in person maybe I’ve heard some sort of “crazed” story that maybe have dealt with 6 foot tracks.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 14, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale creaps into the woods by the stream, content that he's finally doing what he loves best. Sneaking around like this is almost enough to make him forget that he's stranded in an unknown land. That is until he sees the enormous footprints. His mind begins racing. Perhaps the three-towed one is from their meal, Lizzie. Perhaps. But this larger one; what manner of beast could that be? And then he smells the stew. It smells good to this hungry halfling and like Kelkan, he nearly breaks into a run. But, his spying instincts hold him back and he looks up at the others to make sure they've noticed it too. _If we can smell the stew so strongly, whoever's making it can't be far off_ Cale muses. He holds up a hand for the others to stop and then a single finger with a slight bob of his head to indicate they should wait for a moment. Cale gets low to the ground and sneaks through the trees (+14 hide, +12 move silently) and goes forward until he can find out where the smell is coming from. He'd like to see who's making it, how many of them there are and if they're talking in a language he can understand, he'd like to know what they're talking about (if anything) (spot +1, +9 listen). If he can't get close enough to see or hear anything, he'll try to quietly climb a tree to get a better view (+6 climb), but he'd like to stay on the ground if possible because he knows that he's not as good at climbing as he is at being stealthy on the ground. Once Cale finds something out, he'll sneak back to his companions.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

In spite of Cale's suggestion to stay put, Jobis decides to investigate the mystery. Using his greater speed (7.5' > 5') while sneaking he creeps around the hut in a bow approaching from another side as to not endanger the scouting party or Cale.


[OOC: Hide&Move Silently at +10, Listen +1, Spot +3]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

Swift will stay put, waiting for the stealth types to return from scouting out the stew. He is however at the ready, expecting that whoever else lives on the island may not be all that friendly.


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Toskar (Dw Fi3/Butcher 1)*

Working quickly and as carefully as he could with the young priest, Toskar nodded his head in thanks to Jak's words.

<<Dwarven>>"As Moradin said to his children in the beginning, the world I have given to you. In all things are the tools to carve your path."

Trusting Jak understood the meaning in his words, Toskar wiped his bloody hands off on his pants and looked across Lizzie once more.

"In yer huntin', did ye learn how t' the wrap meat ye hunted? I can cut all day long, but without a means t' carry it, it won't do us a spit o' good."


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

cale and jobis both sneak forward relatively quietly. within 40 feet they become aware of a MASSIVE tower before them, it sems you have landed within a 1/2 mile of a rather large gnoll encampment. the tower is amde mostly of bamboo, and reaches some 30 feet into the air, it is manned (?) by at least 3 large dog headed beasties with bows, a large bell is obvious from this vantage point.

 the encampment has high, weak walls of bamboo and owooden planks. through the slats of these planks you can see that the gnolls have harnessed a portion fo the local dinosaur population as beasts of burden. 

 it is very hard to get a tally of how many gnolls, or how big the camp is from this vantage point, but it is at least a few hundred gnolls.

 beach crew-straight sticks are easy enough to find, as there are many palms trees on the beach, and some sailcloth can be gathered for wrapping meat


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 14, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale makes a mental note of the general shape and size of the encampment and looks for any entrances. Then he quietly moves back to the party waiting back in the woods. He puts a finger to his lips, telling them to keep quiet. Then he whispers to them, close to their ears, as quietly as possible. "We need to get back to the beach and consult the rest of our party. We could be in danger here." And as soon as Jobis is back with us, he starts leading the way back to the beach as stealthily as possible.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

A little upset by not being told more, Kelkan grudingly obeys and follows Cale as silently as he can.

As he was told he could be in danger, Kelkan keeps scanning the trees and silently muttering the release words for his only offensive spell while keeping his hands still.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 14, 2003)

*Solomon - half orc*

Solomon scans the water around the box.  How far out is it?  Has he noticed any movement of those big fish lately?  If not (& I assume not or you would have mentioned it), he will step out into the water and attempt to salvage the box.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand': male half-elven rogue 3*

Always keeping within the cover of trees and bushes Jobis sneaks a short way around the Gnoll camp. Listening and looking hard he tries to ascertain the amount of security forces and methods in place before returning, sneaky as always, to the group.

Seeing that Cale is already there here only whispers, "Lots of gnolls there, better leave before they notice us."

and accompanies the group back to the others. On the way he goes last making sure, that nobody follows them.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Solomon - half orc*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Solomon scans the water around the box.  How far out is it?  Has he noticed any movement of those big fish lately?  If not (& I assume not or you would have mentioned it), he will step out into the water and attempt to salvage the box. *




 when looking closely solomon will notice the big fishes stay in at least 15 feet f water and the box is in maybe 3 feet of water.

 as he reaches for the box he bnotices it is marked with the insignia of the lead ship, The Halisdate.

 it is HEAVY but not unmovable.

upon dragging it back to shore you notice it has a dng fine lock on it and an odd sigil/rune.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 14, 2003)

*Solomon*

Solomon will carry/drag the box back to the meat cutting party.  He brings it to Edward.  

"I found this box in the water."  he says.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske upon hear the news of the of the gnoll hangs at the back of the party with Cale waiting and watching for someone or maybe in this case something to fallow...  Upon see or nor hearing any signs of movement after a minute she gives a nod to Cale to head after the others.  After Cale starts back, she waits a few minutes longer know that a Gnoll sensing a single half elven female would be to tempted not to attack.  









*OOC:*


*The next part assumes that nothing ill will happen.*







Loske finally satisfied that the party under her command is no longer in danger cautiously fallows the rest of the party from the deep woods to the gather on the beach.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 15, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Seeing Solomon dragging a box towards him, Edward drops his dagger and stands up.  "Where did you find this box, Solomon?"  Looking at the lock on the chest Edward states, "Looks to be locked, maybe we should wait for the scouting party to come back before tampering with it.  I bet one of them has some experience in picking locks."


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 15, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

As the scouting party returns, Cale explains the situation. "So, we've got some bad news." He waits until it seems that he has the attention of most of the party and then continues. 

"Less the half a mile up stream from us there's an enormous encampment, I'd call it a village, of gnolls. We need to get out of here." There's a big tower, about 30' tall, quite near us and hundreds of gnolls inside the walls. The fortress is made of bamboo, so we could burn them out; but before we do anything like that I think we need to have a good long discussion about what our gain would be and how we'll deal with hundreds of angry, homeless gnolls hunting us." He pauses trying to remember what else he wanted to say.

"Oh, and they've got a bunch of gargantuan lizards, like our dinner here. Many way bigger. They seem to use them as pack animals and I wouldn't be surprised if they have a few trained for war."

"Anyhow, here's the bottom line. We can't stay here. I vote we move at least a few miles east and into the woods so that we're not right in their backyard. And I'm thinking I may go sit in a tree by their camp for a while to get a general feel of their actions. Like, when are they most active? Do they come and go a lot? Do the guards change at regular intervals? Do they have visitors from other parts of the island? How many of them seem like warriors? Things like that. It might be very useful information."

"Anyhow... I think I'm rambling again. What have we missed back here? No more excitement, I hope?" And Cale is finally quiet.


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

Kelkan was about to say something when Cale starts his speech.

Again as he opens his mouth to speak when the halfling armed with two wands stops talking for a bit.

When Cale finally announces he has stopped talking, Kelkan waits a bit with a raised eyebrow. Content that the other halfling is keeping quite, he finally makes his own observations.

"Hm. Good to know what was that that was cooking such pleasant smelling food. Well, I mostly agree with Master Tolmen here. We should move as fast as possible. At the current distance it is very possible that a hunting or fishing party of them may stumble upon us. Also, they could see it if we lit up a fire. I suggest we go as fast as possible, divide the weight of gear between us and erase any traces we were here and where we went. If they don't find traces they may believe there were no survivors to the shipwreck."

Looking at Cale he adds, "I'm against you, or any of us, going alone keep watch over their camp. I know you are very skilled at what you do, but any of us can run into bad luck and if they find one of us alone so near to their camp the fight would be fast and fatal. Once we move and establish a camp, we can set watch turns over their camp. Jobis pointed out we are too many with stealthy skills, I think we can arrange for more than one group of spies."

"Gnolls are among the enemies of Maissen and the crown. I am not versed in their language, but if we were to be a reconnaissance patrol I guess odds are at least one of us can speak their language. If we establish they have raiding parties that frequently go out of their camp, we can try to capture some of them and discover if there is a mean to escape this island."

Hoping he has got the full attention of the survivors by then, Kelkan finishes:
"From what I see, that should be our main goal now: leaving this island! Rejoining with the remaining forces of the kingdom. Also, we saw lots of tracks on the way there, if we are going to travel with a lot of raw meat on our backs, we should expect another battle."

~_Wew, we halflings do seem to talk a lot. I hope I didn't sound as bossy as the elf, there or I'll find the same kind of resistance. Lets hear what the others have to say._~


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 15, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

"You speak very wisely, Kelkan. And not a word too much. Us halflings are just a verbose people." Cale smiles. "So, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to have someone with me. Jobis has proven to be very stealthy, and probably more useful in a fight then myself. I'd be happy to stand watch with him. And, as you said, there are others, so we could take turns. Also, if anyone speaks gnoll it might be useful have them with us to listen in, although I agree having a captive would be best. If a few of us can learn there movements then we can catch one or two alone and capture them. Then, Solomon or one of the other intimidating types can interrogate him with a interpreter." Cale pauses. 

"In the mean time, let's move camp to a safer place." Suddenly the box that Solomon dragged onto the beach catches Cale's eye. "Did someone say something about a lock?" He smiles and gets out his masterwork lockpicks. "May I?" He asks Solomon. 

ooc: Assuming the half-orc doesn't make some sort of protest, Cale will proceed to open the lock (+12). If I need to, I'll take 20.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 15, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

"Don't stay behind, Loske. I don't doubt you know how to move around a forest silently, but to stay behind alone is to challenge fate."

***

"I agree, we should move to a different place. Keep in mind, though that we need the fresh water from the river - we have to stay within a few miles of it. Regarding scouting parties I've said it before, we should divide into pairs, if we are to explore the area of the Gnoll camp. Back then I've taken some lessons with one of the military translators - I think, I'd be able to follow a dialogue without greater problems."

_Although my interest was more in the person doing the lessons ..._

Jobis draws his rapier and uses the point to draw a little map into the sand.

"Here we are, here's the river and there's the gnoll camp. If we move one or two miles along the beach, we are probably safe from them and can still send scouting teams over here to spy on the gnolls and fill our waterskins. We do have waterskins, right?"

He cleans the point of his rapier before sheathing it again and erasing the small map with his foot.

"I'm of the opinion, that once we have secured our position and found out, how the gnolls operate, we should ambush a patrol of theirs - on the opposite direction of their camp as to not point them to our location - and equip ourselves."

Nodding to Cale he adds:

"And you're right, we should take a prisoner."

He laughs:

"Now I'm talking as much as a halfling."

Seeing Cale busying himself with the chest Jobis watches him intently. If his first attempt fails he'll offer to give it a try himself. If he fails himself he'll aid Cale in picking the lock.


----------



## Badger (Aug 15, 2003)

*Toskar (Dw Fi3)*

As Solomon placed a heavy trunk at their feet, Toskar had just finished wrapping the last of Lizzie's offering to them in a mixture of green leaves and sail cloth.

_~ This is like a pint of human ale...not pretty and will taste like piss, but in a pinch it will do...~_

Looking up at the expectant look on Solomon's face as he awaited Edward's thoughts, Toskar walked over to the chest and examined it.

The wood was swollen from its time in the water, and the lock which held the trunk was obviously dwarven craftsmenship.

_~How else could it have held together in the chaos around them? ~_

As the priest voted for waiting for the others to return to open it, Toskar pointed to his mace and spoke simply.

"Waste o' time tryin' t' pick a dwarvish lock. They be made t' laugh at any who would try. An axe and mace t' the top o' the chest is all we need t' use."

Whatever reply Edward would have made was stalled when the others burst from the woods and made their way quickly back towards them, both of the halflings tripping over each other in their effort to speak first. However, when they did speak, the smirk that was on Toskar's face fell away quickly.

_~An island full of the dogs we were sent to kill...this has Moradin's hand all over it...I swear I will not let you down Maker...~_

"Aye, we'll be needin' t' move away from th' beach all right, but as far as hidin' our tracks, its a bit late fer that. Lizzie here ain't exactly easy t' hide."

Trying to sound more positive, Toskar continued.

"Give me a bit o' time, and I can make us somethin' t' fight with. Find me some water and a pot, and I can make us some leathers from critters like Lizzie. Give me my mace, and I'll have any gnoll telling us what we need t' know. However, these are things that we can't do on th' beach, nor overnight. We dwarves are used t' the fighting we're gonna have t' do, but ye others may not like it t' much. It's gonna have t' be cold and quick, otherwise, ye'll be like the others on this beach...dead."

Having spoke his mind, Toskar waits to see what the others say.


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

As Kelkan sees most of his fellow survivors forming a circle around the box to watch Cale and Jobis try their hands at the box, he steps in with some poise, the nose in the air and a resoning tone to his voice:

"Hold friends! Do not dare to ignore the threat of magic!
"Don't you fear the box to be warded in a such a way as to make us short of one hafling if it opens?

"I am quite capable of examining the dweomer surronding the chest to determine if it is in some way protected, but it takes some time and I would rather see us leaving this beach as soon as possible. Lets take it with us and examine it at our camp."


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 15, 2003)

Jobis is surprised at the mentioning of magic.

"Magical traps and locks? Improbable ..."

_He's right about disappearing from here, though. Strange to see a halfling being the voice of reason._

Jobis will help the others carry the meat and whatever they need to take with them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske wrapped a stray tendril of red hair around her fingers as the group of survivors gather around each other on the blacken sand of the beach.  Her demeanor betrayed the fast that she was thinking deeply upon Jobis comments...

_"Don't stay behind, Loske. I don't doubt you know how to move forest silently, but to stay behind alone is to challenge fate._

She really hadn't give much thought to the fact that she was challenging fate, but was only risking herself for the greater good of the group.  As it would better to have the ambushed sprung losing only one person than to the chance of having losing more or all of us.  Though her mind was blaze with other thoughts as she was making a list of everything needed for survival she was also listening intently to the comments of the halflings and the others.  With everything going on she didn't she Jobis going for the box trying to open the lock, but lucky Kelkan's words of warning sprung her mind from it's thoughts and brought her back to reality.

"I highly recommend listening to the halfling as I would hate to lose anyone to something as mundane as forethought.  Though the chest is lost in the middle of nowhere now does not remove the fact that it was on a ship with allot of unsavory types.  Unsavory types that a simple lock would not bother to keep them out."


----------



## Badger (Aug 15, 2003)

*Toskar (Dw Fi3)*

As everyone begins crowding around the chest, Toskar moved away from the gaggle and left them to their own devices.

_~Fooling around with a lock...two good swings and I'd have the chest open...~_

While he knew rationally he was being too hard on the others, he was not ready to let go of his frustration just yet. At any moment, the gnoll forces could pour from the woods, and unprepared against those odds, Toskar knew they would all fall.

Looking over at the carcass of Lizzie, Toskar called out to Solomon and Dog.

"A bit o' help if ye don't mind. I'm t' thinkin' that those fishies out there would be more than willin' t' finish what we started with Lizzie here. All we be needin' t' do is entice'm a bit."

As he prepared to begin pushing the dead dinosaur into the water, he whispered quietly under his breath.

<<Dwarven>>"If this fails Moradin, then watch out for those that are bigger fools than I..."


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 15, 2003)

i need to know if the lock is being opened or the ward being checked


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 15, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale is about to set his lock pick in the key hole when he hears Kelkan's warning of magic. He thinks for a moment. "You're right, my friend. Perhaps I'm being hasty. Whatever's in this box will still be there after you've made sure it's safe to open and I doubt it's anything that would be immediately useful. I appreciate the advice. Why don't you check it out for me and Jobis first." Cale steps back from the chest to make room for Kelkan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske nods her head to Toskar in agreement and moves off from the others to help with the removal of the lizards, even if she can only remove some of the smaller pieces of the remains from the beach.


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

Caught slightly off-guard by Cale's question, Kelkan tries to keep his face straight as he answers in a shaken tone:

"As I said before, I would rather check for magic once we reach camp as it is a lengthy procedure."

The wizard then goes help transporting the meat and bones as clumsy as he is at the task.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 15, 2003)

*Dog Dwarf Barb 1 / Ftr 2*

"I'll give ya a hand with that, 'skar.", Dog says as he moves up next to the dead creature.  "Better than standing around with my thumb up my arse."


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 15, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale nods at the wizards suggestion that the chest wait and with nothing better to do he sets about helping to move the meat and bones... not that he's terribly helpful. "It's times like these muscles might come in handy. Too bad I don't have any." Cale laughs as he drags a surprisingly small chunk of meat, sweat pouring down his round face.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 15, 2003)

the demeated carcass slides gracelessly into the water, and as you walk away it floats out into the surf, where it is consumed as soon as it reaches deep water in one mighty slurp.

 facing the ocean, to your right is the stream, with beach for miles beyond. on your left is sevral hundred yards of beach that disappears in a tight turn back towards land.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 15, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

Cale points to the right.

"I'd suggest, we go that way. I doesn't matter much anyway, and we'd have the stream between us and the gnolls."

"Cale, how about you scout in front of the party and I scout slightly to the left? This way we'd have a warning if we are about to run into something or something is about to run into us from the direction of the gnoll camp."

[Cale will sneak (+10 to both) about 30' to the left from the group. If needed he will also carry a part of the meat or other things as long as it isn't too heavy.]


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 15, 2003)

*Solomon*

Solomon gazes intently at each speaker as the talk.  He seems to be studying their faces more than listening to their words.  He quickly leaps to help Toskar push the Lizard into the sea, and waits to see what others ask him to carry.  He will gladly assist in any way anyone suggests.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske thinks briefly and then says, “I agree with Cale on this, I also think we should cut threw the forest as we will need to find another source of water at all possible.  Another plus would be finding someway to store water.”  Loske points a with her fingers at the chest on the ground, “That chest might work as it’s was still floating this morning, but of course we will need time to open it first.  Does anyone mind if I barrow a dagger?”  

One of the guys manages to hand her a dagger in rather quick time as if he’s trying to impress her.  Loske hair blowing in the light sea breeze as see walks down to some of the wreckage…  She manages to pull and cut free about 8 ft of canvas from under a timber that might at one point been part of a mast.  She cuts an approximately 2-ft square section and puts it to the side.  The rest of the canvas she quickly folds up into a more reasonable size for traveling.

Handing the dagger back she says and pointing with her eyes to the 2-ft section of canvas, “W might as well make a map of are new home.”


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 15, 2003)

Swift agrees with Cale: "Fine. Those who can exercise stealth will go ahead, while the rest of the group travels together, weapons at the ready."


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Kelkan recovers his silver dagger from Loskeruina and sets off following the direction pointed by Cale. He keeps close to the dwarves, however, instead of scouting ahead as suggested by Swift.

He keeps as close to the center of the main group as possible, fearful of an attack.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 15, 2003)

*Cale, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

ooc: For some reason Jobis is speaking as Cale. I'm confused but anyhow...

Cale agrees with Jobis and advances a short ways ahead of the party. He'll hide and move silently, climbing a tree for a good view (+14,+12,+6).


----------



## tburdett (Aug 15, 2003)

*Dog*

Dog will grab one of the femurs if we still have them and start to work at cleaning it off.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 15, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

"Anything that needs carrying?" Edward asks.  "The shipwreck did unburden me, so at least one good thing came of it."


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 16, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

"The rest of you go ahead.  I'll clean up behind us, make sure there aren't any traces left behind."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

*Loske: (female/half elf/ranger 3)*

Loske nodes her head in agreement to Jak’s comments and simply states, “I’ll lead the main party.  Solomon, if you can manage why don’t you take the chest.  Edward you’re like me in the fact that we are very lightly burdened so why don’t you and me grab a pile of meat and lets get off this beach.”


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 16, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward nods his head to acknowledge her words and proceeds to grab as much of the lizard meat as possible.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 16, 2003)

Jobis binds some of the lizard meat and a few bones into a piece of cloth and ties it to his belt with a frayed strip of sail.

He then does as he proposed, scouting  the area to the left of the party in order to lessen the danger of a gnoll patrol coming upon them.



Edit: Four hours of sleep are not enough to be able to post coherently. Hope, it's not to late to fix typos


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 17, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

"So should we head out?  The faster we leave, the less chance the gnolls find us."


----------



## Badger (Aug 17, 2003)

*Toskar (dw Fi3)*

Toskar wiped the blood and sand from the borrowed daggers as he walked towards the halfing and handed the blades back to him hilts first.

"Me thanks t' ye fer the blades."

That done, Toskar fashioned a crude sack from some of the various strips of broken sail and placed the teeth, meat, and a few of the sturdier looking bones he had collected.

Standing near the rear with Jak, Toskar waited for the group to start going, and helped the ranger as best he could to clear the tracks they were leaving.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

Swift also grabs some meat, using pices of sail, and bits of his own robes if nessecary, to bundle the meat. Swift will take up a position at the front of the group that is moving along the beach.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 17, 2003)

the party spreads out (just like a lurp team  ) and moves up the beach at a gruelingly slow pace.

 the sun is much hotter here than at home, and one would have to stop and ponder to figure whetehr or not you are better off wihtout your armor. the sea seems to lie there flatly as far as the eye can see and the palm trees are very foreign to even the most well travelled amongst you.

 the main scouts slide through the forest relatively easily, the damp floor being mush more forgiving than a pine or hardwood forest. 

 then you see a bundle hanging in a tree up ahead. it has been missed by the eyes of the scouts, being only visible from the beach. it hangs like a big bell, except you can see light fuzzily through it. a bit closer and you can see it is a small humanoid in a cage hanging from a tree. the cage has smoe broad leaves woven into the top and a small metal gong hanging in it. the ground beneath it is covered in the terrible things that come out of imprisioned humanoids left in high hung cages and the stench fills the beach. the little beast is covered in patchy fur and as a near reptilian mouth. a small mallett dangles form his hand as he snores loudly.

 at nearly the same time that he is spotted by the beach party you can hear drums start to beat not too far ahead, 2 of them matching rhythms off of one another.

 *_cha chum ba dududu cha chum ba dududu cha chum ba dududu_*


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

*Swift (male elf monk)*

As he hears the drums Swift leaps in to action: "Everybody, off of the beach and into the trees, NOW!"
Swift waits for the others to move in to the trees, intending to be the last to go inot hiding.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Swift (male elf monk)*



			
				Macbeth said:
			
		

> * "Everybody, off of the beach and into the trees, NOW!"
> *




 swift shouitng orders alarms the sleeping critter in the cage. it startles awkae and gets a panicked, wide-eyed look.

 it immediately starts banging on the small gong in its cage as fast as it can.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 17, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

_Drums? That doesn't sound good._

Quietely slipping through underbrush and expertly avoiding dry sticks Jobis sneaks from cover to cover towards the main group in order to decide about actions.

* "Everybody, off of the beach and into the trees, NOW!"*

The elf's shout echoes through the forest followed by frantic banging and ringing.

_Ahhhrrg! Bossing people around is one thing, endangering the party is something completely different. Make sure not to turn your back to me in the future, @$$hole._

Deciding he doesn't want to be found together with the party he hides under a particulary thick bush and watches out out for upcoming dangers.

[OOC: Hide&MS +10, Spot +1. Circumstance to hide? *pleading eyes* ]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk 3/@$$Hole 20)*

The commanding tone suddenly disappears from Swift's voice:
"oh, *%@#$@. Sorry about that."
And the commanding voice returns:
"this changes nothing, we still need to get to the trees."


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 17, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward shoots an angry glance at Swift, but a few seconds later he heads towards the trees, prompted by the beating drums.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Toskar (dw Fi3)*

Making good time across the beach, Toskar was pleased that Jak and himself had been able to destroy most signs of their passing. However, their hard work was shattered as once more the tree hugger opened his mouth and allowed chaos to issue forth from it.

As the simian creature began banging its bell with an alarming frenzy, Toskar realized that the element of surprise was rapidly slipping away from them all.

"By Moradin's beard...if we live through this elf, I swear I'll personally kill you myself..."

Looking for any location that would give him some cover, Toskar began piling the underbrush on top of him in order to better mask his position, while placing the crossbow nearby for a quick shot if need be.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske having been crouched over as they advanced down the beach while her eyes where on the caged beast her quick mind determining that the caged creature was a sentry, but a sentry against his will and of little conscience to them as the horribly mistreated creature was probably long past the point of still having any of his senses.  

The new sound of drumming meant that someone was making a lot of noise and not capable lf hearing a small and quite party as they tried to sneak past them.  This sound did mean that they would need to abandon the beach soon for the cover of the forest, but everything was going better than planed, as they knew where to avoid.

Everything was going as planed into a loud sound came way to quick.  Loske nearly jumped in the air as someone screamed:

*“Everybody, off of the beach and into the trees, NOW!"*

She whirled around to find a dumb looking elf steering at her as the ring of the bell sounded.  The look on his face as he tried to cover up his mistake angered her more as he said:

*"Oh, *%@#$@. Sorry about that.”  Fallowed up, as he tried to sound in charge, with, "this changes nothing, we still need to get to the trees."*

As his eyes sweep upon everyone, her look of piercing anger must have drawn him as she quietly but authority spat at him, 

(Elvish)  “Nice going you loud and ungraceful cow.”

She doesn’t wait for a reply and scans up to find the creature in the cage as her peripheral vision sees everyone is heading for the forest.  Her keen eyes look upon the creature to see if it is acting to the noise only or if it actually sees the party upon the beach.  If the humanoid sees them she brings her bow to bear as whom or whatever the humanoid is summoning with the bell will know where too look for them.  If the creature shows no sign of seeing them than Loske will dart for the forest with the others and hope and pray to Ehlonna, Goddess of the Woodlands, that the creatures summoned will believe that the humanoid has finally lost its mind.

[OOC: Possible attack: (Loske: Mighty composite longbow +2,d8, +7/+2)


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2003)

Kelkan keeps as close to the center of the party as he is able. He fails to notice the creature in the cage until most of his companions have slowed their pace to stare at it.

He is still analyzing the meaning of that sentry when he hears the drums. Soon thereafter the elf.

~_Damn!_~

Seeing the party dispersing to the trees he starts to run in that direction him too. Suddenly an idea strikes him:

"Loskeruina! Can you strike that cage down? Aim to the ropes holding it! That should be our prisoner! Someone else? Warriors? Can you help capture that pitiful creature?"

Independently of his fellow survivors' actions, Kelkan he can't get caught in the open alone. He speeds in the direction of Loske, hoping to start a regroupment. He signals to whomever looks in his direction to join at that position.

~_Where is Cale? Where is Jobis?_~

He scans the underbrush in search of the scouts, trying to see if they are signaling the direction and number of the marching drums.









*OOC:*


 Once getting to the trees, Kelkan will try to benefit of some cover from the underbrush, only when the drums seem very close or the scouts signal the inevitable arrival of their enemies will he try to hide (+8) and move silently (+6) in conjunction with the group. Having to choose a single indidividual to stay close too, he chooses Loske.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

loskes shot rings true, piercing straight through what is left of the miserable creature and it slumps in its cage, the last miserable juices of its existence spilling upon the ground.

 the party humps into the forest, the drumming continues.

 as you crouch and gather, and the front men hide, you can hear a group of creatures moving towards you quickly through the dense foliage. you cannot see beyond 8-10 feet out, but you can tell it coming from a hard left.

 you would guess oyu have 3 rounds.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

*Dog Dwarf Barbarian 1 / Fighter 2 / Crab Food 20*

Dog realizes that he has no chance to hide and grabs two handfuls of sand.  He quickly covers the handle end of his greatclub with the sand to make it easier to get a good grip.

Seeing everyone else trying to hide is both amusing and irritating to Dog.  "Up cowards, if you're going to die it's best to do it on your feet, not on your belly in a puddle of your own urine!"

Dog looks for a good patch of sand to make his final stand.  He then takes a knee and looks up into the endless sky.  _"Moradin, prepare to receive me!  I am your anvil.  I will make my final stand here and now.  Grant my brothers the time and skill to make good their escape!"_

(OOC: Greatclub, d10+2, +6 to hit)
(OOC: Greatclub, d10+5, +8 to hit) Raging


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 18, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Hearing the movement from the forest, Edward looks for a suitable cover position while pulling out his crossbow.


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2003)

Seeing he talked too late, Kelkan lets out an exasperated sniff.

Then hearing the burly dwarve's words, he looks in dismay and sees him preparing to die than and there.

Kelkan tries desperately to gesture towards Dog in an attempt to convince him to join his position with hand movements alone.

~_If nothing else, he'll make a good bait to draw the enemies away from our position... Argh! I can't leave him alone!_~

Once more Kelkan looks to the ground, searching for appropriate rocks for throwing.









*OOC:*


 If Dog doesn't join his position and Loskeruina doesn't flee deeper into the woods, Kelkan casts Shield and prepares to offer Dog some cover fire.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Toskar (Dw Fi3) - Come back in valor, or with your shield on your back...*

As Loske placed an arrow through the sentry's heart, its heavy mallet fell to the ground a scant few paces from Toskar's impromptu hiding position.

As the others rose quickly and began moving once more into the heart of the forest, Toskar allowed himself to believe that they might make it away from this mess intact. Then the sound of feet crashing through the underbrush masked the beating of the drums and Toskar's brief hope crashed into the pit of his stomach.

_~There is no escape for us all, but some can make it out of this alive...~_

A calmness settled over Toskar and he looked down towards the mace in his hand. It was the only thing in his life that he knew he could always count on, and it would be the weapon which he would place on Moradin's forge when his time arrived.

_~And it would seem that my name shall be called as Toskar Gnollbane, son of Kragus Shieldsplitter of the clan Ironskull...so be it...~_

Looking towards Jak, Toskar smiled sadly and spoke quickly to him in their tongue.

<<Dwarven>>"Guide them away from here Jak, none else can save them from themselves save a stoneheart. Dog and I will find you when we can, even if it must be in Moradin's halls."

Looking over at Dog, Toskar nodded in the direction of the rushing horde.

<<Dwarven>>"It shall be two against the many this day brother. Let us take the battle to them."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske hardly notices the true flight of the arrow as she starts to dart for the forest. Thinking along the way:

_Hopefully they didn’t hear the tolling of the bell over their own drumming, or maybe their not the ones being alerted and don’t know about the cage and bell…_

Upon heading into the forest she starts to progress deeper but stops when she hers the dwarf “screaming” about making some last stand.  Muttering to herself about idiots and why must they be with me, she hesitates and then stops.  Looking for more reasonable eyes she she’s none as Toskar picked up the mallet and proceeds to move to his Dwarven battle brother.  

The look on Loske’s face is one of confusion as she’s not sure what to do….  On one side her mind rages about getting away from the obvious evil that is heading their way.  On the others she’s never been one for others to fight their battles…  Her minds struggle and her feet lock up unsure what to do:

_Their not my family why do you struggle with this?  Fallback deep into the forest and worry about the others and yourself._

She frown as she makes up her mind and moves to stays close enough to keep a watch on the cage and the dwarves but far enough away to keep the creatures and their sounds from seeing her or at least without seeing the dwarves first.  She squats down in a place that gives her a good view of the ground and signals the dwarves to run from the battle and to be quite as they don’t even know if their positions been giving the way.  Thinking to herself:

_luck hasn’t been with us nor does it look like it will be with us again this day_

She keeps an arrow loaded and hides in the cover and tapes Kelkan to keep an eye on their back.

She sits and waits praying again that the dwarves would come to their sense and hid with the rest of them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*









*OOC:*


Wrong button will be editing the above post.  Well since I posted here I might as well put something useful:

Could we see a map please?  

Or just awesome that Loske is going to leave a way out if theirs no chance for winning the battle.  She'll make up her mind when she sees how many creatures break throw the thicket.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

*Dog Dwarf Barbarian 1 / Fighter 2 / Crab Food 20*

"Toskar, I name you my brother and I will guard your back until death takes me.  In the halls of Moradin, before the great forge, I will proclaim your honor and bravery.  Woe be to any dwarf who challenges those claims!  I ask one favor of you before we fight this last battle.  Do not leave me to be taken alive.  If I fall, yet still live, finish me."

Calm in the knowledge that he will soon be before his maker, Dog prepares himself and his equipment for battle.

He draws forth a feather *(OOC: Quaals Feather Token: Whip)* from his bag and puts it where he can grab it quickly.  He then reaches into a gray bag that he has been carrying and pulls out a small furry ball and drops it on the ground.  The ball magically transforms into an animal *(Alsih2o, I need to know what animal I have pulled from my bag of tricks!)* and he sends it off towards the noise to scout.

Having completed those tasks, Dog pulls out a potion *(OOC: Enlarge)* and prepares to drink it.

Looking over to Toskar, Dog simply says, "I'm ready."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel - half orc*

Solomon glowers at the dwarves on the beach.  Still carrying his box, he enters the forest.  He places the box down behind a tree, or in a bush, pulls out his great sword, and tries to find a good hiding place within charging range of the dwarves.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 18, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

_Oh damn, they're coming from the gnoll camp - and right towards me._

Cursing wordlessly Jobis crawls behind a large tree, so that the gnolls or whatever comes will have a chance to spot him only after they've passed his position. If their eyes can penetrate the thick foliage and Jobis considerable skills to remain unseen. He doesn't draw his rapier, yet - if it comes to a fight there will be enough time and if not the reflecting surface of the blade could reveal his hiding place.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Toskar (dw Fi3)*

As Dog nodded his head to show he was ready, Toskar looked once more to Jak.

<<Dwarven>>"We leave you now...may your blade strike true and your beard never gray..."

Turning to face the sound of the approaching horde, Toskar gripped his mace tightly and charged into the thicket, and towards his fate.

_~Moradin...watch and see how two warriors honor you this day...and watch over those whose spark still grows brightly...~_

As Dog's footsteps fell in place behind his, Toskar smiled and pushed even harder through the underbrush.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

[In Swift's head]It's time to make ammends. I made a mistake, and now those dwarves are going to die for it...

...

...

Not if I have anything to say about it.[/In Swift's head]

Swift moves out of his hiding place, and assumes a battle stance along with his dwarven companions.
"It is because of my mistake that we fight today, and so I will stand with you. I know we have had a strained relationship before, but now we stand together in battle. We will correct my mistake, or we will die trying, but whatever the outcome, we will do it together. "


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

Dog looks at Swift and says, "Picking your time to die is easy,  choosing to live when you would rather die is what's hard.  Throwing your life away won't change the fact that you screwed up.  If you truly care about the others, ask yourself the following question.  Will dying here on this beach do more to help or hinder their chance at survival?"


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

swift pauses to think, and then turns to Dog, "I hope not to die, and I will gladly make a stand here to let the rest of the group try to escape. By fighting here, I may give the others a chance to survive. I will stand my ground."


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

"That is your choice.  Let's pick up the pace a bit.", says Dog as he continues to run behind Toskar towards the enemy.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

the beach group suddenly is faced with 3 gnolls, fully decked out for butt-kicking, launching them selves onto the beach at full tilt.

 less then 20 feet away they try to pull to a stop, not expecting to find bloodthirsty martyr wanna-bes.

 i have inits as dog17, swift 15, gnolls 13, toskar 9


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

cale and kelkan lie low in the brush as 6 gnolls storm directly past them, pulling to a hard stop less than 15 feet away when they get within visual range of the party.

 the party is somewhat surprised by how quickly these dogman made time through  the thick underbrush, but here they are, faced off and ready to fight.

jobis goes on 21

 cale and kelkan go in 17

 loske-14

 edward at 13

 jak and solomon on 11

 gnolls on 10

 then toskar shieldsplitter looking around a bit first  goes on 6


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

Foaming at the mouth, Dog drinks his potion and charges at the nearest gnoll, swinging his enlarged greatclub.

(OOC: Greatclub, 2d8+6, +8 to hit) Enlarged and Raging


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *Foaming at the mouth, Dog drinks his potion and charges at the nearest gnoll, swinging his enlarged greatclub.
> 
> (OOC: Greatclub, 2d8+6, +8 to hit) Enlarged and Raging *




 i need a caster lvl on that potion please


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk 3/Soon-to-be-corpse 1*

Swift narrows his eyes, and charges at the nearest gnoll (assuming there is room. If there is not room for both Dog and Swift to attack the gnoll, Swift will go for the second nearest)









*OOC:*


Unarmed attack +6 (+4 Normally, +2 from charge, Damage 1d6+2, the charge will make Swift's AC 14 until next round


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

*Swift (Trying to add to previous post)*

If its not too late I'd like to make that charge a stunning attack (DC 14).
Sorry, but I forgot to mention that in my original post. If its too late I'll understand.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

_Six gnolls. Ouch, that could prove troublesome._

Jobis decides to wait for the others to attack as to avoid too much attention from the gnolls. 

_No sense in being the sole target._

Slowly he draws a dagger from its sheath in his cloak and readies himself to attack.


[OOC: Delay action.

He'll gesture other party members he can see (Cale and Kelkan most likely) to attack. Once they attack or he himself is attacked, he'll throw a dagger and then follow the gnolls and sneak attack them with his rapier (Draw as free action due to move).

Initiative: *Delaying*
Attacks: 
+6/+1 dagger (1d4 +2d6 sneak attack)
+7/+2 rapier (1d6 +2d6 sneak attack)]

Edit: Fixing AB errors and my misconceptions of the situation.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 19, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i need a caster lvl on that potion please  *




5th level.  I was going to edit that in after I posted, but I didn't want my reply to get ignored.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 19, 2003)

dog uses his greatclub (the giant bone?) to great effect, slamming the 7 foot tall dog directly in the chest and pinning him inside his own bent-up armor. it falls to the ground wasted and unmoving, the lather in its gums setling in small puddles on the beach.

 swift strikes the middle gnoll soundly, the gnolls waggles its head for a brief moment, but settles and prepares its scimitar.

 one gnoll closes on swift, the other on toskar. 


 the gnoll swift hit closes in to the monk, heedless of danger and strikes with a speed unexpected from a beast so big. the lashes with his scimitar and strikes swift deeply (5hp dmg)

 the other, slightly smaller gnoll rushes at toskar and swings his weapon in a wild arc. no contact.


----------



## Badger (Aug 19, 2003)

*Toskar (dw Fi3)*

Ducking the gnoll's clumsy attack, Toskar grinned as he could see the gnoll trying to make sense out of what was going on around it.

_~Ah Moradin, ye have sent the thinker to face me...let him think on this...~_

Swinging his mace with all he has, Toskar will attempt to finish the gnoll quickly and aid Swift in dispatching the gnoll he faces.

_OOC: Heavy Mace: Atk +8 melee (1d8+5/20x2)_


----------



## tburdett (Aug 19, 2003)

(OOC: Yes, the giant bone is what I am using for a weapon.  I'll post this here to speed things up.  Dog will continue fighting until all of the gnolls are dead.  He will preferably charge each opponent that he attacks, but not if this means taking an attack of opportunity.  His rage will last for 10 rounds and the _enlarge_ potion will last for 5 minutes.  When all of the gnolls on the beach are dead he will charge into the woods looking for more.)


----------



## infax (Aug 19, 2003)

Kelkan notices Jobis signs to initiate attack, he too, however is loath to draw the first attack.

Kelkan invokes some words of power, conjuring a disk of force to stand between he and the Gnolls and approaches Loske's position, hoping to get to her flank before the Gnolls reach his position.









*OOC:*


 17 (Kelkan: casts _Shield_).
Alsih2o, do I have any rocks I may use as ranged weapons?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske isn’t taken for surprise as the Gnolls burst through the thicket but she is slightly surprised by the appearance of only 9.  She tries not to be optimistic and reassures herself that this is only the front runners and more will be pouring threw the woods at any moment.  These thoughts flash threw her mind in seconds as she brings her bow and arrows to bare. 

[OOC: Init 14: (Loske: Mighty composite longbow +2,d8, +7/+2, Point Blank Shot, +1 ATT and DMG when with 30 feet. [/OOC]









*OOC:*


: Also to help speed up combat, Loske will use her attacks on any threat charging to engage her, or if she is left alone she will try and protect the weaker members of the party by attacking the Gnolls after them.  She has 16 arrows left.  If a Gnoll rushes at her she will try and down it, and grab its melee weapon for combat purposes.  Melee engages around her she will engage in it if she can salvage a weapon if not she try and stay on the outskirts in till one is ready available.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

*Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

Seeing that Loskeruina has initiated the attack Jobis throws his dagger at the nearest gnoll before leaving his cover gesturing to Cale and Kelkan with his left hand while drawing another dagger with his right hand. Moving as silent as possible he hides behind another tree.

[OOC: 
New initiative: *13*
Attack: +6, damage 1d4 +2d6 sneak attack
Move into new cover after that, drawing a weapon as free action during move]


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Seeing that Loskeruina has initiated the attack Jobis throws his dagger at the nearest gnoll before leaving his cover gesturing to Cale and Kelkan with his left hand while drawing another dagger with his right hand. Moving as silent as possible he hides behind another tree.
> 
> [OOC:
> New initiative: 13
> ...




 careful there, that leaves you drawing two weapons, moving, signalling and attacking this round.

 might wanna choose just 1 rounds worth of those actions.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> careful there, that leaves you drawing two weapons, moving, signalling and attacking this round.
> 
> might wanna choose just 1 rounds worth of those actions.  *




Signalling - free action
Attacking - standard action
Moving - move equivalent action
Drawing - free action as part of moving

Unless the drawing of the dagger earlier counts against this round this should be conform with the rules. 

If drawing a weapon as part of a delay is not allowed, you can view the first drawing as MEA and the second move as 5' step. This wouldn't allow me to draw another weapon, right?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Signalling - free action
> Attacking - standard action
> ...




 yes, the earlier draw counts toward your action this round.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 19, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

When he heard the elf yell, Jak looked around quickly (he had been concentrating on the group's track, thus looking backwards).  Seeing the seentry begin to ring it's bell, Jak dove for the forest, dropping the wide branch he was using to mask their trail, and shifting his grip on his makeshift spear.  

Upon seeing the other dwarves, followed by the foolish elf, deciding to take a last stand ("Too damn early for this," he thinks angrily), he moves deeper into the woods to try to gather the others.  He won't allow their sacrifice to go in vain.

[OOC: Hide +5, MS +5]

The gnolls arrive, three on the beach ("They won't die after all, it looks like," run his thoughts), and six in the woods ("There's bound to be more, soon, with all that clatter."), and Jak digs himself into his hiding spot a little deeper, intending to ambush the gnolls as they pass by.

[Shortspear - attack +6, dmg 1d8+3, crit x3]
or
[Battleaxe - attack+7, dmg 1d8+3, crit x3]

(I'd prefer to use the spear first.  feel free to adjust the damage, as it's only a stick with a dagger tied to the end of it.)

Once the gnolls are all dead, Jak will motion the group to quickly move deeper into the woods, as fast as they can, with him once again watching the rear.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yes, the earlier draw counts toward your action this round. *




Should I edit the second draw out of my post then or shall we assume it didn't take place?

And should we delete these posts from the IC thread or leave them be?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 19, 2003)

just leave it as is and remember you ahve drawing t do next round if'n you wanna carry a weapon


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 19, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

Swift will flurry of blows any gnoll within range, taking all of the gnolls on the beach first and then moving into the forest.

Flurry of blows, +2/+2, Damage 1d6+2


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 19, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

As the gnolls charge towards them Edward unleashes a bolt from his crossbow towards the nearst one.  He drops the weapon and moves toward the remaining gnolls while drawing his morningstar.

OOC: Light crossbow +3 1d8 19/20 x3


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Seeing the gnolls charging through the woods and combat comencing, a glint appears in Solomon's eyes.  In all his life, he's been truly good at only one thing....this.

He charges at the nearest gnoll and attacks with his greatsword.  He will continue attacking gnolls, and attempt to draw attention away from the combat-weaker party members.  He will not rage...yet.

Greatsword:  +9(2d6)+7  (to hit:  +5 str, +3 base, +1 masterwork)


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 20, 2003)

swift strikes true, leaving his enemy stunned and drooling from his wide jaw.


 edward, a little more rattled fires off in a seemingly random direction.

 solomon steps forward delivers a blow that nearly cleaves a gnoll in two. the two remaining gnolls in the woods turn, only to find themselves flanked.

 jobis immediately silences one, sealing his dagger deep in its throat.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 20, 2003)

*Init: 13 Jobis: Male half-elven rogue 3*

_Maybe our chances are even better than I thought_

Peeking at the gnolls from behind his tree Jobis draws another dagger and grips it by the point. Then taking advantage of the gnolls confusion he expertly throws it at the next gnoll's neck.


[OOC: Draw new dagger and throw (+6), dmg 1d4+2d6 sneak attack]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 20, 2003)

Swift smiles atthe results of his blow to the gnoll, and continues to pound it mercilessly.









*OOC:*


Flurry of blows each round until the gnoll drops, then move on to the next one and do the same thing. And, BTW Alsih2o, I wasn't using the Stunning attack that round, I had combined the sunning attack and the charge. For the rest of th combat Swift is just going to do a standard Flurry of Blows every round.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Using his superior speed, Solomon will pursue any fleeing gnolls & attempt to cut them down from behind.  He won't pursue more than a couple rounds, if the others don't seem to be following.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 21, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward moves forward towards the remaining gnoll and swings at the beast.


OOC: Morningstar +5 1d8+2


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 23, 2003)

*Cale Tomen, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

As the gnolls pass, Cale smiles quietly to himself and levels his crossbow at the nearest gnoll back. As he sees his companions open fire, he follows suit and looses two bolts. (Two bolts using Rapid Fire feat. Each is +6 to hit, 1d8+1d6+1 dmg)

As the crossbow releases the second bolt Cale hopes that somebody with more strength then himself has the presence of mind to subdue one of these foul things for questioning, but he doesn't vocalize his thought for fear of further revealing his position.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 24, 2003)

cale silences the second gnoll, before he can complete his thought of fleeing, and sinks a second bolt into the furry beast to make sure. 


  the party finds itself standing again in the deep woods and the beach, the uninterupted drumming seems to be coming from not more than 20 yards away.

 mixed n with the drumming is a slow, rhythmic chant, it rises and falls with the drums. the chant is interrupted occasionally by yelping sounds in the same voice.


 the gnols lay here and yonder through the battle scene, a jaw or hind foot still twitching occasionally. their battered scimitars rest at odd angles against their bodies or sink into the vegetation nearby.

 loske jak and solomon notice that up ahead the woods seem to break, towards the sound of the chanting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks upon the fallen scimitars as if they where made of platinum he hand reaching down for the banged and dingy handle with an almost loving touch.  She singles with her eyes for the rest of her unarmed companions to grab weapons and whispered, “Leave the armor I doubt we will have time to remove it." Looking her comrades in the eyes she looks for their answers, "Shall we withdraw or press on?”   









*OOC:*


 If theirs sheaths for the scimitar she will cut if free from the body, preferably threw the belt so that it will be easy to attach to her belt.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 24, 2003)

*Cale Tomen, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale looks up at those around him and makes a note that in the future, gnolls may be a one-bolt ordeal. "This chanting and whelping all seems a little strange. Jobis, shall we?" Cale glides into the brush silently.

OOC: Hide +14/MS +12, towards the chanting to check it out. I expect Jobis will follow, but if he doesn't I'll just go ahead on my own.


----------



## infax (Aug 25, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

"To find us later," Kelkan whispers urgently to Cale as he leaves the party, "look for a stretch of gnoll cloth tied with two extra knots on a tree near the beach. From there, enter the woods to look for our camp. That way we won't get lost."

Kelkan promptly cuts a long stretch of the cloth on one of the gnolls to make the sign he just imagined. Then signals to the remaining survivors.

"Please, let's keep advancing. There is no point trying to sacrifice one self here on this island. Lets keep looking for a suitable camping site through the woods, it will be harder to detect us from afar."


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 25, 2003)

*Cale Tomen, Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale nods at Kelkan. "Thank you. It's good to know that I can find my way back easily if there's trouble. That will help."


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

"I agree.  Let's keep advancing.  Once we have a defensible camp, we can explore these other options."  Jak motions for the others to continue, as he watches carefully in the direction of the drums.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 26, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward follows the conversation that ensues after the death of the gnolls.  As a plan is settled upon he moves out with the others, eager to escape the gnolls.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 31, 2003)

Putting his daggers back into their hidden sheathes Jobis smiles.

"Of course."

Taking care to avoid dry branches and to move under good cover he approaches the source of the strange noises.

(OOC: Hide&MS +10, keep distance, if situation appears threatening.)


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 31, 2003)

*Cale Tomen; Halfling Rogue 2/ Transmuter 1*

Cale nods at Jobis and they begin making their way through he woods.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will sheath his sword, and return for his box before following the others.

OOC:  Just how heavy is that box?


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 5, 2003)

it is a cheap piece of crap scabbard, but it is a scabbard nonetheless.

 the box is about 15 lbs.

 as you move semisilently through the heavy cover you come to a spot where it stops almost as suddenly as it starts from the beach. you survey the scene.

 2 gnolls stand 50 feet away, each with a large drum, each looking board out of his skull.

 just passed them is a gnoll dressed head to foot in colorful rags tied hither and to. he has his front paws/hands held aloft and is chanting and swaying over the body of a youngish elf.

 in his right hand is a terrible looking dagger. the young elven boy stirs just slightly, obviously drugged out of his skull.

 ooc:same inits


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 5, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will carefully put down his box next to a tree, unsheath his sword as quietly as possible,and creep to the edge of the clearing, glancing expectantly at his companions.  He will charge if the gnoll ends his chanting or if anyone else in the company initiates an attack.  In his charge, he would head straight for the knife-wielding gnoll.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 5, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will carefully put down his box next to a tree, unsheath his sword as quietly as possible,and creep to the edge of the clearing, glancing expectantly at his companions.  He will charge if the gnoll ends his chanting or if anyone else in the company initiates an attack.  In his charge, he would head straight for the knife-wielding gnoll.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*









*OOC:*


Could I have a spot or listen check to see if theirs other Gnolls not noticeable at first appearance.  If this takes a full turn cancel it.  I’m hoping that I would be doing that as I went threw the jungle but can understand if I’m not.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 8, 2003)

*Swift (Elf Monk)*

Swift takes in the situation with the gnolls, and prepares to charge. He tries to convey his intentions to the others with simple sign language, so that everybody can charge on the same turn. He does not charge this turn, but on his next turn he will charge and hope that the others follow him. He will charge the fancy looking gnoll.


----------



## infax (Sep 10, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling, Wizard*

Kelkan looks around to check if Jobis and Cale are anywhere to be seen. Since it seems impossible to him to make signs to warn his wandering companions, he stands ready to launch a voley of energy needles at the gnoll in rags when he will be about to use his dagger (to whatever purpose).









*OOC:*


 Kelkan has a Ready action to cast _Magic Missile_ at the gnoll near the elf if he seems to strike with his dagger.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 10, 2003)

no gnolls spotted except the ones on front of oyu, everyone sees everyone else making "and ah-one, anda two, anda..." motions, the gnoll in rags raises his dagger high over his head, in an obvious motion to strike the young elf in the breast


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2003)

*Swift (Elf Monk)*

Swift sees the gnoll raise his dagger, and decides that the time to strike is now.
He gives the best indication that he can without making any noise that now is the time to attack, and then leads the charge.









*OOC:*


 Swift will run out of the underbursh and flurry of blows the gnoll. +2/+2, Damage 1d6 +2. He should be able to make it to the gnoll with a speed of 40 ft., right?


----------



## ShadowX (Sep 10, 2003)

*Edward Talmed*

Edward pulls out his crossbow and loads a bolt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 10, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske rest the scimitars and scabbard upon her leg with the handle up and brings her bow to bear.  Her other arm pulls an arrow out and notches it.  She breathes deeply lines up the “shaman” Gnoll in the process and pulls the bowstring back into the ready position.  


[OOC  BTW The Shaman is the Gnoll armed with the dagger.  As soon as the first member makes a break form the tree line she’ll try and drop the shaman.  If that member crosses her line of fire she’ll fire at which other gnoll see the party first.  If they see us at the same time she’ll try and drop the far one. [/OOC]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will charge with Swift.  He will attack the shamen gnoll as well.  If this is not practical he will attempt to pick up the young elf.

_OOC:  Charge attack (+2charge, +3BAB, +5 str +1 masterwork) +11(2d6)+7_


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

Spear in hand, Jak readies himself to launch at one of the gnoll guards, since Loske and Edward seem to be ready to shoot the shaman.  Once Swift rushes out, Jak follows at fast as his little legs can carry him, charging the nearest of the two gnoll guards.

shortspear +6att, 1d8+3dmg


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 12, 2003)

_Only two. But what will the others do, if we disrupt their ritual?_

Thinking hard about the possible consequences of attacking watches the scene unfold. The look on his face is clearly distressed and it's clear, that he'd like to do something, but can't quite gather the courage necessary.

(Ready an action to wait for someone else to leave cover)

Rushing after the others Jobis pulls one of his daggers out of its hidden sheath with a fluid motion and hurls it at the unsuspecting gnoll shaman.

(Readied action goes off, move 30' and attack (+6, dmg 1d6 + 2d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Avatar_V (Sep 15, 2003)

Cale sees the knife raise and instantly his crossbow is leveled. He aims for the gnoll's heart (ooc: sneak attack here if he's still flat-footed when I get this shot off) and fires.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

swift bursts from the bushes with brilliant speed and loittle noise, only one of the gnoll drummers manages to notice him before he is passed by a bolt that strikes the gnoll shaman in the back. the gnoll rears to his full height and a bare murmur passes his lips.

 swift reaches the gnoll, still clinging to his life and grasping the knife and his hands move like lightning, riddling the gnolls soft fur and bony back with punches.

 the shaman finally falls as a dagger strikes his back from the undergrowth.

 jak storms out and rushes the nearest gnoll drum player. the gnoll attempts to use the drum as a shield, but it is too late, he is struckk deeply and falls to the ground twitching and whining in contorted pain.

 solomaon sweeps the young elf into his arms. the boy is light, and nearly starved. his eyes roll back in his head showing his obviusly drugged state.

 kelkan, with the best intentions but slow reflexes is left with only one opponent, and he fells the last gnoll guard with an eldritch burst.

 the new silence of the woods rests heavily on you as the bodies finish their death throws.

 you are standing on a short outcropping of volcanic rock.

 to your right, the volcano rises swiftly, to your left some slim woodland then the sea, behind you is a huge gnoll encampment and ahead is what seems to eb endless woods.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

*Swift (Male Elf Monk)*

"Serves the wretched creatures right, they should know not to deal with greater beings." Swift says as he recomposes himself. "Will someone see to the boy? We cannot afford to spend much time here."










*OOC:*


Wow, this is my 300th post! Yipee!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks at the boy in Solomon’s gigantic arms, “Well I don’t think they would drug him to a state of death…   Just seems strange to go that far only to kill him in ritual with a dagger.”  See goes over to the boy anyways to give him a quick look over…  While she’s looking the boy over she suggest, “Hey someone look at the Gnolls’ bodies, especially the Shaman’s, they might have needed equipment.”









*OOC:*


: If he isn’t going to die traveling I would suggest moving along.  If not I use my healing herbs and healing skill to fix him up.  Healing +10 Skill level: 6 + WIS: 2 + Healers Kit


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2003)

*SOlomon Kreel*

Solomon puts the boy down so that Loske can look at him.  He returns for his precious box, and sheaths his greatsword.  "I can carry the boy, as well as the box." he growls, gazing about.


----------



## infax (Sep 15, 2003)

*Kelkan*

"I would suggest moving along immediately companions! The other gnolls may be alerted by the sudden stop of the drums. As we have many strong arms here, lets some of us pick up the bodies and hurry away with them. We should make good timing, moving some minutes away into the woods before breaking directions suddenly and then start covering our trail."

Kelkan says that as he tries his best to get the fallen dagger of the shaman and any other stray, useful looking objects and heading his own advice, marching into the woods.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

*Swift*

"Fine. If the young one is not in immediate danger, we had better get going." Swift takes one of the bodies and prepares to move into the forest.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

solomon drops the boy gently to be tended too, he appears alright, just very, very drowsy.

 the shamans body has a wand on it, and a masterwork dagger is at his hip, with many jewels in its hilt.

 at the elfs head, on the sacrificial stone table is a small map, with many foriegn markings....

 (which woods are you heading into? ahead, back towards gnolls? towards volcano? the thin strip between you and the beach?)


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift takes note of the map on the sacrafical table, delaying his mocement into the woods. Any details about the map? That might be interesting.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

with 2 natural 20's on checks swift quickly figures out that it is a map of this end of the island, he sees the volcano, a blot for the gnoll camp, the shoreline and a mysterious red squiggle almost to the top of the volcano rim.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

*Swift*

"I believe my vast intelect may have saved us again my friends, I have found some odd marking around the rim of the volcano, I think that may be important to our escape. We had best secure a safe place for the young one, and go on to explore the rim."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 16, 2003)

OOC: Okay, why the hell did this thread *NEVER* show up on the first page, if everybody posted? I mean, I checked the forum daily and could have posted all the time ... Arrrgh!

IC:
After recovering his dagger (and finding the corpse stripped of valuables in the process) Jobis turns to the group:

"Did he have something on him? Let me see, I have some experience with such things!"

To the elf, who once again is is an obnoxious chipmunk he says acidly:

"Brilliant idea, really. Brilliant like shouting about in a gnoll forest.  And besides, who put you in charge?"

"I agree with Kelkan, we should disappear from here and fast. Maybe someone could smooth over the tracks?"

OOC: He will leave as soon as the others do.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2003)

*Solomonq*

"Yes, lets get away from those gnolls, until we get a chance to regroup and make a plan."  Solomon can carry 266 pounds & stay @30"move, so he'll take the box and the boy, unless someone suggests different.


----------



## infax (Sep 17, 2003)

*Kelkan*

"Someone, pick that map and lets head this way."

Kelkan, having picked whatever belongings may have fallen from the gnolls, and possibly the wand from the gnoll shaman. If no one objects to it, the disheveled halfling moves to the woods ahead, away from those many dangers already known to the wreckage companions and hoping not to find yet more tricky situations.









*OOC:*


 Since no one pointed in any direction yet, I'm choosing.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

*Swift*

"Wait, halfling, I said that there's a marking on this map that may be important, were you not listening? I say we move towards the volcanoe's rim."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Loske finishes putting away her supplies from the young elf.  Smiling at the youngster she brushes a stray locket of hair from her face, "I say we skirt the volcano as there might be a cave in their we can hold out in.  We are going to need shelter and theirs no guarantees that the markings are friendly."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 18, 2003)

(If Kelkan doesn't object, Jobis takes the wand saying "I'll test it out once we find shelter.")

Although keeping the volume down to a loud whisper, the anger in Jobis voice is clearly audible to those around him.

"Were YOU listening, damnit? Seeking shelter up there is about as intelligent as stepping on a bear's tail. Those dog-heads *know* the location of the cave and even if they didn't, it would be stupid to carry all this stuff around. No, first we go into the forest, set up a base camp and help that boy. THEN we decide, what to do next. Frankly, I thought, you monks are supposed to think about things before acting."

He looks to the others: "By the way, is someone erasing the tracks?"


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 18, 2003)

"Listen halfling, I put my mind to making sense of that map, and I'm fairly sure that it will be useful. And, as Mrs. Loske said, were likely to find a cave around the volcano that will serve as a base of operations, and a very defensible stronghold."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 18, 2003)

(FYI, Jobis is a half-elf)

Still in a harsh whisper Jobis replies:

"Maybe we would, but it would be most foolish to try our luck once again. I vote, that we seek temporary shelter in the would, sort out the boy and the chest, send scouts to investigate the volcano and THEN decide - hasty decisions and jury-rigged plans don't mix well with a dangerous situation, that much should be obvious."

(Assuming, that we have entered the forest again, although without deciding on a direction)

Hissing and gesturing Jobis tries to get the attention of the others.

"Let's make this quick: This guy here wants us to check out some spot on his map of the volcano, I propose, we seek shelter here in the forest instead and plan, before doing something hasty. If we had a leader, it would be easy, but as there's none ..."

He glares at Swift pointedly.

"... we should decide with equal votes."


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

"Fine, I agree that equal votes would be the best way to decide, especially since my idea clearly has some merit. Let us vote. I vote, of course, that we head towards the volcano."









*OOC:*


Lets get a vote from everybody and then decide where to go.


----------



## infax (Sep 19, 2003)

*Kelkan*

Kelkan doesn't protest to Jobis about the wand. He seems tired. Already at the edge of the woods he turns around, approaches the group and says:

"Voting then," he sighs. "I vote we go into the woods, keeping the same bearing as before. Sticking to the same plan."

Looking around he sees that it still isn't clear to everyone why he says so. Why voting seems so pointless.

"The volcano appears to be a well known - likely a holy place - to these brute creatures. Caves may very well be known to the tribe or inhabited by some kind or other of mystic creature - fire creatures are often attracted to such powerfully iconic places of their kind. The woods are much more anonymous and are closer to our position. Lets just get away from here."

The halfling starts then to skip from one leg to the other impatiently while the others vote.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"The volcano sounds dangerous.  We need to find temporary safety in the woods and organize before going there." Solomon growls.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 19, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

"We camp in the woods.  Then we send scouts to check out the volcano.  If you wish to commit suicide by doing otherwise, feel free, but I will be making camp in the trees."

Jak will continue covering the trail behind any of the party who decide to camp in the woods.  He does not move toward the volcano in any way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Listing to all the others while she had been helping with covering the trail Loske quietly states, “The forest works for me, but we will need to find shelter somewhere soon and the longer we delay the longer we are more vulnerable.”  She then moves off to help cover the trail more.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

*Swift*

"Fine fine fine... I see that my brilliant deduction will go unappreciated, but if you all think it is for the best I will gladly follow the group."


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 19, 2003)

the party presses forward into the deep undergrowth of the jungle. the floor is littered with fruits and large leaves.

 less than 200 yards forward you are making good progress when you begin to see a small clearing ahead. in the clearing are 5 large herbivorous dinosaurs, the graze lazily at the large foliage, ignoring you completely.

 the sight of them stuns you enough to slow oyu down to realize that the sky si changing quickly, and growig darker by the minute. one heck of a storm is brewing....


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift motions for every to stop, and then whispers _"Well, between these creatures and the brewing storm we had best find shelter soon, and since nobody else seems to care for the volcano, we should at least move away from these creatures before stopping for camp."_


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"There will be no proper shelter in the woods.  Perhaps we should head for the volcano in hopes of finding a cave."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 19, 2003)

"All we need to do is to find some trees close enough to each other to protect us from the elements. I'm sure, you wood-people know, how to go about it. In the worst case we get wet - big deal."


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 19, 2003)

here is a lousy and not-true-north map:

 you are the red dot, the clearing is north(for map purposes) and the volcano is east, the beach is west and the gnoll camp is south.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 19, 2003)

er, i mean, here is the crapmap


----------



## infax (Sep 20, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Very glad to be leaving the gruesome scene, Kelkan follows his companions through the undergrowth.

At the sight of the giant lizards he stops, astonished.

"Ok, friends. As I see it we can either circle this clearing by the left, getting closer to the beach, by the right, getting closer to the volcano or we can camp right here. I think we may have gotten far enough from the gnoll camp to avoid most unexpected encounters. I must admit, however, that my senses are greatly hampered in this strange environment and some of you may know, better than me, how far we are from the bramble walls of that filthy camp."









*OOC:*


 How far are we from the gnoll camp, alsih2o? One or two miles at least?


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 20, 2003)

coming right up on a mile, by anyones best guess.

 far enough not to hear gnolls, not so far that you have left well travelled land.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*









*OOC:*


 aksih20, couple of questions...  Are we on high ground a valley or what not?  (Worried about flooding) second how threatening does this storm look like? (Are they “Wall” clouds, can we see rainfall falling from under the clouds, what color are the clouds, how’s the wing, how far away is the storm now, and one last one, are the clouds moving in any direction that their not moving in?  Say like in a circular pattern while blowing in from one direction, AKA clouds going against the “grain”. Also what way is the storm blowing in from?  Is there anything mysterious and/or noteworthy that a ranger would pick up on that I didn’t mention…?

Basically has my character seen anything worse?  

PS I grew up in tornado alley so sorry for all of the questions…


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 21, 2003)

*...*

[OOC: In other words: Loskeruina makes a wilderness/survival check ]
......................................................................................


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> aksih20, couple of questions...  Are we on high ground a valley or what not?  (Worried about flooding) second how threatening does this storm look like? (Are they “Wall” clouds, can we see rainfall falling from under the clouds, what color are the clouds, how’s the wing, how far away is the storm now, and one last one, are the clouds moving in any direction that their not moving in?  Say like in a circular pattern while blowing in from one direction, AKA clouds going against the “grain”. Also what way is the storm blowing in from?  Is there anything mysterious and/or noteworthy that a ranger would pick up on that I didn’t mention…?
> ...





you are 150 yards in from the beach, not exactly high ground, but not a valley. you are about 15 feet elevated from the one tiny creek you have seen.

you have seen storms like this, looks like a whopper- but not a once in a lifetime event. not a tornado or any such similar. just a big-bootied rain storm, unpleasant to be out in. the storm is coming directly at you from crapmap north/


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks and studies the clouds rolling in for a few seconds, “Well it looks like were not going to stay dry at all today.”  She pauses for a moment as she studies the lay of the land. “We could do allot worse than where we are now, but theirs no doubting we are going to get wet.  We can stay here and set brace for the storm to the best of are ability or we can continue on and hope we find better shelter but of course their no guaranties on getting anything better.









*OOC:*


Short answer is I was never to worried about a tornado as they require certain atmospheric conditions, basically a warm front and a cold front not something I would except to see on a tropical island.  I was more worried about a hurricane.


----------



## infax (Sep 22, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

"As it is, I would suggest we stay here. We hurry to build a shelter near some trees and check if our unconcious fellow here recover his senses."

As he says that, Kelkan starts already looking around for a large tree. He plans on settling among some suitably large roots and recovering his wits.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2003)

*Solomon*

"A cave would be very nice.  But if nothing else, I think we should move a little away from the dinosaurs.  They might attract dinosaur hunters."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 22, 2003)

"Let's make shelter under some trees."


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 22, 2003)

"Does anyone have anything to chop some branches with?  We can make a shelter for the boy, at least."  Jak carefully does not acknowledge that he is carrying a large axe on his back.  He will not let it be used for such a mundane purpose.


----------



## infax (Sep 22, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

"I don't think there would be to many brave souls to hunt these gargantuan creatures, friend Solomon. Anyway, they seem to be more common on this island than Gnolls and I fear we would run into similar herds wherever we go - including the caves you propose.

"As for chopping branches, all I have is this dagger -- that I surrender wholly to the cause." Says Kelkan extending his frail looking silver dagger to Jak. "But others have better tools for the job." He completes, waving an open palm vaguely in the direction of Solomon and his greatsword while keeping Jak's eyes in his gaze without any humor, quickly darting his eyes to the axe in his back.

The tired looking halfling then deposits his belongings among the roots he had chosen and approaches the caring Half-Orc and Loske, addressing the tall woman about the young elf's condition:

"How is the boy? Do you believe he will wake before night comes? Do we have to build a special shelter for him before the rain comes?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske turns from the young elf and address the halfling, *“Kelkan, I really don’t know…”* a look of slight worry crosses her face, *“Its beyond my control but I feel like he should be okay.” * She’s shielded from the dwarf but can hear him asking for something to chop for wood.  Rolling her eyes and taking a deep breath Loske turns in a small flurry of red hair to address the dwarf.  Loske eyes the dwarf trying to get a read on rather or not the dwarf is trying to be difficult or what not and in a moment she figures it out and hands him the Gnoll’s Scimitar in a moment of sympathy and understanding, *“It might not be the best weapon for it, but it will be more useful than a dagger.  You best get started as the storm will be here shortly and when your done and we’re waiting for the storm to blow over you can sharpen it up for me.” *  She turns from the dwarf and starts to pull the canvas out unfolding it and looking as if she’s measuring it, *”We need some rope and or vine to help ties this up…  We can use it to help keep the rain off us…”* a frown spreads across her attractive but dirty face as she eyes a rather large hole in the canvas, *”Or well at least the boy…”*


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

loske amnages to string up some canvas on the gathered branches. it isn't the grand palace, but those not on watch can keep their upperhalfs dry.

 the storm blows hard, and rain falls at 45-60 degree angels most of the night.

 just before dawn the storm calms and the warm tropical breeze starts again. dawn find you not far from the edge of the clearing form the night before, and less than a mile form gnoll village.

 the elf struggles up when you are sleeping assumes a trance state sometime early in the morning.

 when the sun rises the young elf is stretching an getting his bearings.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will help as Jak directs to secure some shelter.  He hands the Box to Darkareth.  "Can you open this?  Or would you prefer I use a different method?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*









*OOC:*


 Wow!  That was a quick storm…   I figured we would be able to get somewhat organized during it.  There seems to be quite a clamoring for point a leader… (Off topic and in game posts.)  Also I’m rather curious to know what’s in the box.  Plus Loske was hoping to high tailing it in the middle of the night to a location slightly up stream to get the salt from the ocean off.  Salt chaffs big time if left to irritate the body. 





 

By the time the sun is raising Loske has been up for quite sometime.  Loske leaves the canvas up while the others are sleeping in or waking up.  She will let the member on watch know where she’s going and will go and scout the immediate area (say an 1/8 of a mile at max) looking for items of use. (Vines, rocks and stones for arrow heads, limbs for the shafts, etc, etc.)


----------



## infax (Sep 23, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Kelkan likes to sleep until late. As most halflings he enjoys comfort and having seldom been traveling around and keeping watch he is unused to short naps. However, the soaked ground and the chatter in the morning in addition to his clothes full of sand and the alien noises of this unknown land put him on his feet early in the morning.

The halfling is grouchy. Thinking about his lost book, his sore back and his lack of perspective on where to go from here. Then he hears once more talk about the box... _~Wretched box! Let them be burned to a cinder by any magical traps! I won't cast...~_

"Vandero Arkomulos!" He pronounces in spite of himself. Standing up, stamping in the direction of the box with his eyes glowing from the dweomer he invoked, and scans the aether around it.









*OOC:*


 Kelkan casts _Detect Magic_ and looks for magical signatures on the box. If there are any he warns Solomon and Jobis. Anyway, after that, to not waste one of the precious few spells he still has, he walks around the camp looking for other signs of magic, in special in the few Gnoll belongins the party looted. The spell lasts for 3 minutes and a single round should be enough to determine the presence of magic in the 60ft cone area of effect.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

loske draws a large loop around the camp. she finds the area mostly devoid of non-botanical interests. when she is on the other side of the clearing where you stopped last night, as she is about to place her foot, she barely sees a asmall vine where she is about to step. the vine has been....woven?

 kelkans groggy eyes stare at the box expectantly, and it is just a box. as he scans the rest of the camp, letting his eyes land here and there he notices (insert list of magic items belonging to party members) and the gnolls wand. then he looks at the meditating young elf, and notices his necklace has a slight glow to it... a protective ward.


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 23, 2003)

"Ugh. This is not my idea of a holiday paradise.", Jobis murmurs as he rubs the sleep out of his eyes.

Sitting up and looking about he sees most of the others sleeping, while Loske is just disappearing into the surrounding forest.

_Might as well do something useful myself ..._

From one of his deep pockets Jobis produces the wand they took from the gnoll shaman and fiddles around with it mumbling around and trying to make it do something - somehow. His eyes close to the wood he scans the surface for characters of any kind, that may give some indication about the usage of the wand. When nothing happens he frustratedly sticks it into the ground and scoffs at it. After a while he takes the wand up again, aims it against some nearby tree and starts to work it again.

[OOC: Use Magic Device +8, try until something happens]

-----

When asked about the box by Solomon Jobis is instantly interested. Taking out a dagger he tries to open it.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

jobis is wiggling the wand through the air trying to figure out how it works, and trying to remember all he knows about magic when a bolt releases from it and strikes a nearby tree, the tree grows to about 30% bigger almost instantly.

 satisfied with that he moves to the box and pries on it. it pops open with soem effort and inside is an astrolabe. brass and masterwork.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske immediately forgets about the sand and salt that been irritating her for quite sometime and bends down to that a closer look at the vine careful not to touch it.  She stays close to the rope and tracks each end to its finish point.  If it’s not connected to anything, that includes the ground, she’ll coil the woven vine if it’s a decent length.









*OOC:*


If she gets the impression it’s there to see if someone touches it she’ll leave it alone and head back to the camp.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

loske carefully traces the woven section to a loop some 3 fet past her foot, and then to a bent branch. it is a snare for the unwary. as she looks up at the branch she can barely make out a small platform in the trees above.....


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 23, 2003)

Unmindful of caution procedures Jobis lets out a whistle.

"Interesting. I wonder, what happens, if you target ingots of gold? Or people for that matter ...."

---

Holding the strangebrass thing into the air he asks those present:

"Anyone got some idea on what this is?"

(If the lock was difficult to pick he continues:  "It sure was locked well. Must be something expensive, important or both.")


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon scowls at the contents of the box.  Much less interesting, whatever it is, than a good bow or even a good piece of fish.  He lets the magically inclined examine the wand.  He approaches the young elven boy, carefully, aware of the affect of his size and appearence can have, and says "Good morning, stranger.  We rescued you from the gnolls.  You have nothing to fear from us.  Are you OK?"


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 23, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift seems concerned with the elf we rescude. "So, it seems you are cominbg too, young one. What is your name? What are you doing on this island?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske turns away from the snare leave it undisturbed.  She also works to make the area appear is it did before she walks threw the area; She proceeds back to the camp to inform the others of the snare and their need to move to a different location as someone patrols their area at least fairly regularly, but first when she gets back to the camp she checks upon the young elf as she moves closer to the elf and the half-orc she smiles and bends down to him so she doesn’t appear so threatening to the young elf.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 23, 2003)

young elf says "i am lorte soolbarrow, and my father will surely pay ahndsomely for my return. the drugs i was forced to ingest made me unable to respond, but i saw most of what happened."

 " now what you must do is decide how best to get me home."

 any of oyu who wish would remmeber seeign an astrolabe used on the ship several times....


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 23, 2003)

Hearing the elf talk to the others Jobis murmurs audibly:

"Mmhhpf. Staying alive is first priority, even if some civilization would be nice."

He frowns. "Typical. The first he does upon opening his eyes is telling us, what to do."

Sitting down somewhat out of sight, but well within hearing range (on the backside of their makeshift shelter) Jobis cleans the rapier and his multiple daggers before distributing them about his body again: Two is special pockets in his cloak ready for drawing and throwing, one in a normal sheath at his belt and one hidden in his right boot.

_Nothing better than a little arsenal ..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske frowns at the little elf, “Well I’m glad to hear that your feeling better and that your father will pay well, but I think you’ll find the lot of us to be a little concerned with currency…” Loske trails off as if she’s deep in thought, “Why don’t you tell us more about how you came in two the hands of the Gnolls.”  As he talks she moves around the camp in preparation of moving it but as to give a chance to tell everyone one on one to not mention the shipwreck, as the elf could be friend or foe.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2003)

lorte-"i was on my first hunt, new to the tribe as a man. when we rounded a piece of coral, hot on the pursuit of a velvet whale there were 3 gnoll war canoes. the gnolls were fresh,a dn waiting i thik to ambush us. our men had been rowing for hours and they overtook us. they slayed many, but left the fight as soon as they took me. that bastard shaman sprayed something in my face that made me useless and they grabbed me and rowed off fast as they could."

  "and we are the emerald elves, no currency passes betwixt my peoples. your reward, should be capable enough to claim it will be fair worth, not some silly coinage."

  "the bigger question is- what are you doing here? especially on the south side of the island. human traders quit coming to our camps some 70 years ago...we did not expect you back!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks at some of the others in the party at the mention of the word island judging them for their reactions before slowly working her way back to the elf, “I think you should double check your words…” As she walks closer she subconsciously plays with her hair revealing her slightly pointed ears, “ As their a few to none humans with here.” She tries to change the subject, “You said you where traveling for many hours, is the island really that big or are the emerald elves from another island?”









*OOC:*


Have we ever heard of the Emerald Elves?  And would we have heard of them from are briefing on the ship?


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2003)

ooc/ whoops on my part, i should have said outsiders instead of humans. and emerald elves would be new to everyone 
/occ

 "well, we call several islands in this chain home, but this is one of the largest. and i personally have never left it."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske smiles again at the elf in a slightly flirtatious manner, “Wow, that all sounds real interesting…  I’m a person with no family so I can imagine how lucky you are…  Can you tell me more of your clan?”









*OOC:*


 Clan refers to the Emerald Elves.  Also No big deal about the human comment could have happened to anyone.  I do have a question though, have you ever heard of these elves like from are days on the ship when we where “brief” for are war?  Could they have any relationship to the enemy? [/OOC


----------



## infax (Sep 24, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Approaching the abandoned box, Kelkan picks the astrolabe with the intention of later examining it further.

Approaching the youg elf - Lorte - he addresses him:

"Well, young friend, what do you know of the path from here to the lands you and your people claim? Is the travel difficult? Are we bound to meet more gnolls?

"What about fishing teams of your people? As you seemed to indicate, you go on fishing occasionally. Do you ever come to the southern shores? Do you know of any location were you could easily find your compatriots?"

As he speaks, Kelkan becomes more thrusting of this course of action.

"If you know of any of those, it could be very possible for you to be in your home before the day goes by."


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2003)

ooc/ noone has heard of the emerald elves, period. the astrolabe sits in the box because the box is shaped to it, to protect its sensitive moving parts/ooc

 lorte "my peoples never come to the southern side, and the gnolls haven't been to our side for a dogs age" he pauses, amused by his play on words

"the lava bridges mark the midpoint, i have seen them from afar, but never up close"

 "last i knew the black hand clan ruled the gnolls, but the ones who captured me had the mark of the red claw gang."

 "my clan is many, and we rule the northern chain. we descend from Emirok, the swimmer, who came to these islands first some 3000 years ago."

 "you folk don't have soemthign to do with the Ghost Maker do you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks slightly relieved that the others are been hospitable as she finally takes a sit next to the others… She listens with keen interest and pipes in when Lorte ask about the ghost maker, “Ghost Maker?  Know we don’t know anything about them…  Or pretty much anything to do with these islands.”


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 25, 2003)

"well, if the lot of you didn't seem so disoriented i would have thought one or all of you were the ghost maker. he, she, it is a "magical spirit" that supposedly lives on this side of the island,a nd battles the gnolls constantly."

 "IT sets traps for them, picks them off when they are alone,a nd is said to have rescued several of our kind over the years"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske laughs lightly, “No, no, where not the Ghost Maker…  Just wrong time wrong place, or well I guess in your case right time right place.”  She flashes a charming smile, "Lorte, do you think you can travel now, and do you think you can guild us to your clan's lands?"


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 25, 2003)

"i am well and good to travel, but all i know is north"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske nods her head and turns to face the others; "Okay if no body has anything else pending we need to make this place look just like it did last night.  We need to get scrap of food, the tiniest piece of canvas and anything else that does not be long here and move.  Someone uses this area for snares and I doubt its safe for us to stay.  If when you're travailing you notice any woven vines," she raises her voice for the next part, "DO NOT TOUCH IT, and inform either me, Jobis, Cale, as the last thing I need to do is cut someone down that dangling from a tree.”  Loske can’t help but smile at the thought of a halfling being shot putted over half the island from a snare gone awry.  Feeling everyone watching her she turns to Lothe, “We don’t have many weapons but do you have a preference, now or sword?”


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 26, 2003)

lorte- "i am an emerald elf. i have no need of a weapon. i AM a weapon."


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 26, 2003)

*Swift*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> lorte- "i am an emerald elf. i have no need of a weapon. i AM a weapon."



"Young one, I admire your style, I to have honed by body into a weapon.Well then, we might as well get going, the longer we stay here the more likely we are to get caught."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 26, 2003)

_Oh well, we take, what we get. These elves are probably a good choice, even if I don't like it. Two big headed elves are already two too many._

Grumbling slightly Jobis helps the others clean the area of the traces of their stay.

_I wonder, when Kelkan will notice? I'd have thought, he'd be faster ... oh well._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2003)

*Solomon*

"We will be of best service to our cause when properly equiped.  If we return you to your people, Lorte, will you help us return to ours?  We will then press the fight against the gnolls and their allies with more effect."


----------



## infax (Sep 27, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

~_This is getting confused. We should discuss our tactics and our longterm plans better in the future. Too many people voicing a final decision to the boy will confuse him and give him the opportunity of choosing to listen only to what interests him... There is no point in contesting the decisions now._

"Well, of course. I will clean this here... and there... Where do we put the food scraps already? We burn them?"

Kelkan then gets near Solomon. Looking up to the giant half-orc, he asks, the astrolabe on his extended hands:

"Solomon, would you keep carrying that box for a little longer? I hope I will be able to use that apparatus to help us find our way home."

"Does anyone know how to make a sling?"


----------



## infax (Sep 27, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

~_Hmm... maybe I'm rambling again... and why is Loske smiling in my direction now?_~


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 27, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "We will be of best service to our cause when properly equiped.  If we return you to your people, Lorte, will you help us return to ours?  We will then press the fight against the gnolls and their allies with more effect."





 "my father is of a noble house, and i someday shall be too. if you return me i promise i will make the rest of your journey smooth as possible. my father knows the routes of the armies,  am sure he can set you on your way."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

“No!  No fires we should dump the food scraps in a deeper part of the stream and don’t be afraid to dump them along the stream and not just in the same location.  Make sure theirs nothing salvable, we still need to travel threw the unknown.”  Loske looks annoyed but states, “Now all we need to do is figure out where we want to go…  I vote “north” and the emerald elves.”


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Yes, let's go to the elves."


----------



## infax (Sep 27, 2003)

*Kelkan: Hafling Wizard*

"Ok. If we need to vote, I agree with north and the emerald elves."

While the other members of the group are voting and debating possible options, Kelkan seeks a moment to talk to Loske while Lorte can't hear them.

"You seem very eager on going to the Elves. I am also very hopeful that we may find our way from there, but we have no reason to thrust Lorte blindly except for the fact that he was about to be sacrificed by gnolls. I will keep an eye open for his actions, specially once we get closer to his people's lands and so should you. I will also try to pass this warning on to the others."

Acting on his words, Kelkan approaches the remaining of the Cavindale survivors and one by one give them similar words of worry.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 27, 2003)

*Swift*

"Yes, I say north to the elven kin."


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 27, 2003)

"Mmhhof. It seems to be the best course of action ..."

As Kelkan approaches Jobis with his worries, he nods and agrees:

"Them elves think themself to be superior and don't care much for us 'lower' people. They avoid me, I avoid them and if they don't get the hint, I still have this here ..."

In a flourish he draws a dagger seemingly from nowhere, swirls it around three fingers and lets it disappear again.

Smiling he continues:

"And by the way, you should check your pockets more often, especially in such dangerous terrain."


(OOC: Oh yes, you really should )


----------



## infax (Sep 28, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Glad to notice that some of his companions are taking his worries in account, Kelkan still arches an eyebrow at Jobis reply: ~_'Low people'? Was he making some kind of reference to my size? Again?_~

Then, while distractedly probing his pockets for his silver dagger, tanglefoot bag and - in a vain last hope of having overseen it for this long - his spellbook, Kelkan addresses the group as a whole:

"We are still very close to the enemy camp and have a long route ahead. Devising some limited protective tactics could be useful. I'm sure all of you are familiar with this kind of concept, as I you had all enlistened to some military unit or another.

"As we are very likely to bump into at least one other hunting party before we leave these gnoll lands, it could be useful to have someone looking up for trouble. I would suggest after we get one mile away from this position, we stop hiding our trail and get Loske and Jak's sharp eyes dedicated to detect ambushes and predators around our group's position.

"As we lack ranged weaponry, mostly, we could take advantage of your, Master Solomon, and your, Messire Elf, improved mobility to close in with any ranged assailants while Loske could pelt them with arrows while, with Jak, keeping close to the center of the group to protect the less brawn inclined of us from some rearguard attack.

"When we stop to camp or before going across rivers and clearings, Jobis could do a nice job of scouting. He has demonstrated expertise in the matter before and I would be confident on his reports on that subject.

"Me? I will admit immediately, I am going to be pretty much useless to you until I find a way to recover my magic. By the way, have you determined the use and arcana of that wand we found, friend Jobis?" Kelkan lifts his gaze briefly in Jobis direction, but continues in his stride without much for a pause.

"Would all of you agree with my take on things? It would be the procedure until we reach the Lava Bridge. Have any of you any suggestions on how to improve on those notions?"


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 28, 2003)

"Apparently whatever is targeted grows larger. Funny thing."

Jobis smiles:

"It's right in your backpocket by the way."


----------



## infax (Sep 28, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

"Ah, quite interesting. And do you know, tall-fellow if it is a craft of the arcane or a product of prayer?"

"Are you a disciple of the Art? Or a connoisseur of enchanting only?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks at the halfing wondering if the little man is reading her mind, “Yeah I agree but we don’t have much choice at the moment…  It’s either the elves or the gnolls at the moment and I was hoping to get away from the gnolls anyways.  I don’t think the elves and the gnolls would act together in an act to deceive a few waterlogged survivors…  Then again I don’t trust anyone that gets along with Swift.”  She smiles at the end hinting at a slight jest.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 29, 2003)

the camp cleans up easily enough, it is slightly muddy and that makes covering your tracks easier. it is not really possible to put it past a great tracker that you were here, but it looks good to those of oyu with such talents.

 the elf is headlong ready and nervous at the same time. he puts on a brave face, but you can see that he is reacting much like a teenager who wishes for adventure then lands in the moidst of one and is suffering from the reality of it.

 the new morning finds calmer skies and loudly singing bright birds. your northerly trek goes pretty smoothly.

 the land begins to rise before you and soon everythign is an uphill walk. the rocks become more frequent and sharper, with glassy bits appearing in them. 

 as you approach a break in the trees, about 80 feet back, many birds spring forth from the woods around you, taking sudden flight. the elf drops to the ground huddling and coiled.....


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon tries to step to the front, Great sword at ready.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift also moves forward, cracks his fists, and scans the treeline for anything out of place.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 30, 2003)

whilst everyone is posing jak hears breaking foliage about 30 feet left.

 noone else hears anythign surprisingly enough (you guys used all your good rolls in that gnoll combat)


----------



## infax (Sep 30, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Kelkan pícks a piece of glass during the travel as a curiosity, pockets it and then gets a couple more of the sharp rocks to use as weapons if necessary.

When the birds spring from the trees he becomes afraid. Getting closer to the center of the party - presumably near Jak and Loske - Kelkan scans the treeline trembling.

[OOC Consider Kelkan on the defensive. [/OOC]


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 30, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> Kelkan scans the treeline trembling.
> 
> [OOC Consider Kelkan on the defensive. [/OOC]




 ooc-nice roleplay of a game term  -ooc


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

With a slight look of confusion Loske quietly slides an arrow from her quiver still unsure what’s going down around her.  Bending down on her knees Loske whispers into Lorte's ear asking if he knows what’s coming this way.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 30, 2003)

everyone then hears a loud burp, and a fart, then another fart.

 then the impossible-to-spell noise made from a big yawn.

 the birds resettle in the trees.....

 lorte(whispering) "probably the ghost maker, come to kill us all..."


----------



## infax (Sep 30, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Still unsure of what he heard, Kelkan whispers to those nearby:

"Does anyone know what is this happening here?"


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 30, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift spins around and scans the area where the sound came from. "This island is filled with disgusting creatures, isn't it. Not even so much as an 'excuse me'." He mumbles under his breath.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 30, 2003)

just passed the treeline you see a human man walking in a very tipsy way.

 his pants are tattered, his shirt is near threadbare. he has a bandolier of many daggers across his chest and back. his hair is long and matted and his beard hangs almost to the bottom of his chest.

 he has several small bags hanging from his belt and caries a staff in one hand and a clay jug in the other.

 he wears no shoes and is obviously stinking drunk....


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 30, 2003)

_What a strange place ..._


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 1, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift approaches the man in as unthreatening a way as possible. "Hello, sir, what are you doing on this gods-forsaken bit of land?"


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 1, 2003)

as swift approaches the man finally spots him and lets out a bit of a shriek.

 he drops his jug and reachs for one of his daggers and then stops and cries "RESCUE!"


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 1, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift stops in his tracks. "Well, I don't know about us rescuing you, you see, we are stranded here to. I'm afraid were all in the same mess. We all have no way off this island."


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 1, 2003)

the older mans face falls, and then he looks up again "no s%&t?" he says..then he falls on his ass and begins laughign the laugh of an insane man.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 1, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift moves away from the old man and returns to the others. "It appears that not only is he hopelessly lost, but hopelessly drunk also. As his betters, i think we have a duty to help him, but what can we do, if he comes along at best he'll be a hinderence, at worst he could get us killed. I leave the decision to the group, do we bring him along, or leave him here?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks down at the cowering elf with a look of pity, “Wow your some weapon their laying on the ground, I’m glad you can’t see yourself from my eyes right now.”  With a look of disgust she starts to walk away from the elf but thinks better of it and with her red hair cascading down her face leans down face to face to the elf whispering in elven, “Maybe when you grow some you won’t be afraid to face death like a man but in till then you need to learn that we have your back and you have ours.  I don’t have the time or the energy to track threw this hellhole with a freeloader.  No matter what or who is dad is.”  She pushes herself up and turns to the others, “Someone see if there is anything we can for that poor old man.”


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 1, 2003)

the older man look up "do you know how much trouble you are in? i have been here for 12 years! this place is nearly unlivable, i have to fight the gnolls constantly, and i am from a mountain home, the weather here is unbearable."

 "how in the name of 7 gods did you get here anyway?"


----------



## Tumakhunter (Oct 2, 2003)

_"I don't trust this one"_ Jak whispers to Loske.  _"Where did he get the alcohol, for one?  Twelve years?  Not with that belly, if he's been fighting gnolls the whole time._

Jak looks around the rest of the woods cautiously, anticipating an ambush while the party is distracted.


----------



## infax (Oct 2, 2003)

*Kelkna: Halfling Wizard*

"We *should* take him with us. Someone pour some cold water over his head and lets get started again towards the Lava Bridge."

Waiting a few minutes 







*OOC:*


 Ideally to see if someone sobbers the newcomer 





, Kelkan approaches the drunkard:

"Tell me, stranger, in all those years, have you ever gone north? Beyond the Lava Bridge and onto the northern shore?"


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 2, 2003)

"no, no, that was is far too dangerous for one man to go alone."

 "you see, it is my talnets and superior mind that have kept em going here. the gnolls, they are afraid of the treeline, and all above it, so i drink here."

 "i USED to be a siege engineer, and a trapmaker. now, i haven't had the opportunity to take the gnoll camp alone, but i have traps all over this side of the island. i now OWN a good portion of the west end. the gnolls fear me teribly, and even have a little name for me 'skezmata' or some such"

 lorte says "ghostmaker!" in a loud whisper.....


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 2, 2003)

"Well, it seems the mystery of this 'ghostmaker' is solved. 
[OOC: Cue the Scooby Doo music   ] 
Now, old man, would you like to join us? We are heading north in the hopes of escaping this island. My companions and I have disucssed it, and you are welcome to join us."


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 2, 2003)

"well, leaving, i mean LEAVING is what i would like to do.  but, i eman, i gotta go home first. i have to get my papers, my familiar, maybe some of the tools i have."

 "yeah, yeah, i definetely have to get back to the trees before i go.."


----------



## infax (Oct 2, 2003)

*Kelkan: Hafling Wizard*

~_Familiar!! If he has a familiar, he may have a book... a SPELLbook!_~

"As I see it, we are bound, but shipwrecked comraderie to go help you take your belongings and depart this island. I think my companions won't debate the issue, we will accompany you to your hut and from there to the Bridge and back into civilization!"

~_I hope they won't disaggree! They won't disaggree! They won't disaggree!_~


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske nods her head in agreement with Jak and is about to reply when the halflings answers for the group.  Sighing she looks to the Jak to judge his reaction muttering in a voice only he can hear, “I guess we keep are friends close and a possible threat even closer?” She turns to look at Lorte curious to see how he took the verbal bashing and then announces to the group, “I guess I’m for it…  Seems like he’s can be no more dead weight then we already have." she stops and then continues as almost an after thought while smiling warming at the old man. , "And who knows maybe he will be of allot of use to us.”


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Yes, we must all stick together against the gnolls.  And you can guide us, old man.  What is your name?"


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 3, 2003)

" i, i am ...murrell. wow, i have not spoen that name in sooo, long..."


----------



## infax (Oct 4, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Getting more at ease with the situation and looking to Murrell, Kelkan addresses him:

"It's a pleasure to meet you, Murrell. I am Magus Kelkan and I pride myself of being the most weary character of this bunch. We are the survivors of the Cavindale."

Kelkan grins and indicates with his hand the path from where Murrell emerged, encouraging him to lead the way.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2003)

ooc/ the sinking of the cavindale is what made the theocracy muster up you folks, you weren't on it. there were no survivors from the cavindale  /ooc

 "magus, eh? you may just be the man to make some sense of my papers. and maybe make sense of some of the detritus from the gnolls too."

 "not that way, over here" he says, moving some brush aside. "we take the steep slope, the gnolls fear it now, we will be safer." 

 and he heads teetering into the brush...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2003)

*Solomon*

Solomon silently falls into line behind Murrell and follows him, sword drawn.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 5, 2003)

murrell leads the way muttering to himself silently, then turns and looks to the group as the brush thickens with a "sh" expression and continues onward.

 about 200 yards down the trail he stops, and points out a woven loop on the ground and motions you to walk around it. he also points out a hastily covered pit trap.

 he begins moving slower, making "shhh" motions, and eventually peks out from a large palm, snickers and bit and bids you all to look around it and see...


----------



## infax (Oct 6, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*









*OOC:*


 Sorry. I didn't gather that from our introductory post. Btw, it could be nice if there was some kind of resource to allow us to acquaint us a little better with the world we are playing in. If it exists already, notify us.







Kelkan follows gingerly the bearded and weary human in those lush woods. It is hard to concentrate on the dangers around with a potential source of eldricht knowledge so near.

Distracted, Kelkan is oblivious to the sign from Murrell and only the change in steps of his companions and a bump into the back of Jak, moving slowly to get around the trap, saves Kelkan to falling into the device.

It is with anticipation that Kelkan finally looks around the bushes as instructed by Murrell to see...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske rolling her eyes as she fallows behind Kelkan to look behind the bushes her hand upon her sword hilt half way expecting an ambush from in front or from behind.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 6, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift follows the party through the jungle, not sure why we are trusting the old man so easily, but also aware that the group has made its decision, and that he will follow the group. The only thing worse then being stuck ont his island with this bunch would be being stuck on this island alone.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 8, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift moves forward, trying to get a good look at whatever the drunken man finds son interesting.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 8, 2003)

peeking around the edge of a large palm bush you see a snare trap, a small loop of vine meant to throw a man off his feet and into the air. it has captured a gnoll and flung him through the air and into a large collection of planks covered in sharpened stakes. sevral gnoll skketelons hang in various states of disrepair from the sharp stakes, and one living gnoll, his body slowly oozing fluids down the spikes that drips onto the ground below.

 the gnoll is obviously in great pain, and near his last breath.

 murrell giggles uncontrollably.

 "i may be getting older, but i still know what i am doing! not much further now"

 and he pushes on, ignoring the quiet whiperings of the gnoll....

 ooc/ background coming, looking for it /ooc


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will move forward and thrust his greatsword through the Gnoll's heart - ending its pain.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 9, 2003)

the man wanders a bit more, always careful to point out pitfalls and snares, and eventually comes to a particularly thick spot in the undergrowth.

 he whistles, not a human sounding whistle, but one that sounds just like some of the colorful birds in the trees. he looks up and a rope made of vines drops, uncoiling slowly as it falls. from the spot where the rope dropped you see the ehad of a rather large parrot peek over the edge. in a deep, very unparrotlike voice it intones "su fracticta kerme somo raun!"  

 he smiles a big smile that shows his pride

 "i am the ghostmaker!" he says "it's hand over hand from here fellas"

 and he issues up the rope, ascending into the trees.

 ooc/ unless i get an objection early tomorrow i will assume you all follow./ooc


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 9, 2003)

*Swift*

Yep, swift is following up the rope.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 9, 2003)

the rope leads you up through some very damp vegetation.

 when you clear it you come to a spot where you pass through a hole in a small wooden deck. once on the deck you can llok around and be slightly amazed. 

 sooo much has been salvaged form the ship. the decking in the trees is in 3 levels a 10x10, a 20x 35 ad a 5x10. some small sections are under roof.

 he has salvaged a lot from his sunken ship. there are a few braziers, some cooking implements, and quite a few books. he has more swords and daggers and spears than the party does and a decent supply of food from here on the island.

 the large, colorful bird waddles over to him quickly and he gestures to it as it flies up to his shoulder. he crosses to a lower deck and takes a sits in a large throne like seat made almost entirely of gnoll skulls...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 9, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"You are am very capable hunter," solomon bows, "you have my respect."


----------



## infax (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

"You are an amizingly  impressive collector, sir Ghost Maker. I am baffled by your collection." Kelkan'


----------



## infax (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

"You are an amizingly  impressive collector, sir Ghost Maker. I am baffled by your collection." Kelkan's eyes are almost popping from his skull as he oggles the books. ~_How many spells could he have here!_~

"You seem to have mentioned, if my recollection is right, that you are unable to translate quite a few of them. I would like to offer you my services as a translator..." The greedy looking halfling refrains himself from touching a book, his hand poised a mere inch from one of the bindings.

"As a man of taste, I'm sure you can enjoy my expertise on the subject. Even abjected as we are all to this state of pitiless deprivation and misery, the works of artists can't be dismissed."

The halfling's quick, short steps carry him around the place, talking to Murrell, while having eyes only for the books.









*OOC:*


 Don't be mistaken by Kelkan's demeanor, I'm quite aware its likely their isn't a collection of grimoires in the hideout. I would deem myself lucky if there is even a single one.

Also, I didn't quite get the picture of the rope-parrot hybrid we used to climb here. Could you clarify me a bit, alsih2o?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 10, 2003)

there is a decently large collection of bound books here. some 31 books to be exact.

 "i haven't collected, so much as salvaged don't you know. always out to the wreckage again and again. my boat.." he pauses and tears well up "my boat sank slowly, most of ht men could not swim. many of us made it ashore, but the gnolls- they were everywhere at once!"

 he is flashing his hands in the air now motioning with arcane gestures

 "they came from every side, we fought as best we could, with beachwood and, and.." he gestures emphatically, mumbling slightly..

 "most of them did not last the first few minutes, the strongest fell within 2 months. but i am still here."

 ooc/ kelkan and jak and solomon only make successful spot check and notice him rubbing a shiny ring on his left hand when mentioning the trips to the boat

 the parrot shoved a vine made rope over the edge. the parrot and the rope are seperate objects  /ooc


----------



## Tumakhunter (Oct 10, 2003)

Jak surreptitiously bumps Loske.  _"He seems to be casting something.  Watch the ring on his hand."_

Shifting the grip on his spear, Jak eases into a combat ready position, one that does not neccessarily look like he's about to pounce, but will enable him to if need be.









*OOC:*


 If it appears Murrell actually is casting a charm or something otherwise detrimental to the party, I will attack.  However, I will try to wait for evidence first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske raises one of her red half-elven eyebrows with a look of curiosity and confusion at Jak not seeing any way possible spell could be cast.  After taking another look she still only sees an old man, long stranded from civilization, with a nervous tick.  She looks at the room with fringed interest making sure theirs no chance of an ambush while she rest her arm on the scimitar’s handle in a casual and civil manner.









*OOC:*


 If Murrell asks her about what so curious she’ll ask if he has any armor to go with his weapon collections.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 10, 2003)

murrell finishes his story and his brow grows heavy. he seems enormously distracted.

 then suddenly, he pops out of his seat and says "well, let's gather what we can and what we need, probably best to be out of here by first light."

 "you, tall girl, and you, big 'un. we can go first thing after dark and get what i bet you want! i cannot promise any of it will fit, but there is a large canvas filled with armor bits buried near the base of the tree."

 ooc/the books vary in subjects, although at least 3 of them are obviously spellbooks./ooc

 he springs from hischair and grabs a piece of jerky hanging from a branch he quickly shifts his attention to kelkan and says "don't touch that one!" and points to a red bound book "but the rest you can tinker with, but carefull, that is all the magic on this island that isn't gnollish"

 ooc/ the arcane gestures seemed more flashbacky than spelly, but nice story reaction   if everyone is fine with the "wait till morning" plan just let me knwo anything you wanna do before then/ooc


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 10, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift is a bit taken back by the Murrel's collection of odds and ends, the great mass of...stuff just seems too random for Swifts tastes. Regardless, he stays quiet through the conversation, and will gladly spend the night here.


----------



## infax (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kelkan*

Kelkan waits patiently, only the wiggling toes of his bootless left foot betraying his eagerness. Once Murrell is out to dig out armor, the disheveled Halfling dives for the spellbooks. He starts flipping pages wildly, trying to find out what is every spell present on this island 'that is not gnollish'.

He spends most of the remaining day pouring over those. Only once it is really dark, when he attempts to light some candle or torch does he remember he'll need more than that to reach the Lava Bridge. He then starts wandering around the place, trying to prepare more adequately for the journey.









*OOC:*


 Kelkan is quiet methodical, he would first try to discover what are the spells in the books before learning or preparing any of them. If Murrell walks back up the tree once he has started reading, Kelkan will ask if he can write in one of the books (necessary to avoid making spellcraft checks every morning). Then he will go for some food (3 days worth if there is that much), daggers (up to 8 if he can find them), some cloth (just rags will do for this) for emergencies and clothes if he can (normal traveling clothes). Let me know what he finds.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske looks at the old man in amazement almost wondering if he was ready her mind, but al she can do is nod her head in complete agreement thinking to herself. _I’m thin and small enough that anything made for a man of almost any race should fit me.  Well at least after a few alterations._









*OOC:*


I’m assuming you want to know what we want to due after we dig the armor up, but before the morning.  In that case Loske wants to glance at the armor and hope that something will work for her…  If cutting in involved I guess she’ll go for the typical jungle female look.  She’ll also ask if the old man has a safe and secure stream and/or pond where she can bathe.  If someone is interested in being on guard duty she’ll take the company if they promises, “no peeking”.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 11, 2003)

the smallest of the three platforms has a half barrel he fills with water for quick baths. with some rigging and a piece of canvas irt can be a private bath.

 apmor and spell lists by sunday morn


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Old man, if you can provide me with armor, you will have made a true friend.  I can search at night as well as in the day.  I will accompany you back down."


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 12, 2003)

the old man takes whoever wishes to his "armourer" as he calls it.

 at the base of his tree, under some roots, wrapped in a large, fat-covered fabric is a pile of armor.1 set of mw studded leather fit for a small individual, 6 sets of scale mail made for medium folks and 1 set of chain.

 the armor has surface rust, but is some minor buffing and scrap[ing from being fully functional and pretty.

 the spell books have all first and second level abjurations,  evocations and transmutations as well as- 1st. mage armor, ray of enfeeblement 2nd. summon swarm, blur and scare. 

 the spell books go on well beyond 2nd level, but that is what you can glean


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon examines the armor.  Couls any fit him?  

OOC:  6 foot 4, 200+ pounds


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske twists and tucks a stray locket behind her slightly pointed ears as she bends down to look at the armor.  She had started to think that everything was going to be okay after her wonderfully long shower, that even included some hot water warmed by the sun, and the prospects of _real_ armor, and not something crudely made from some overgrown giant lizard’s hide, but her hopes are quickly dashed as she looks upon the armor.  She points to the metal armor, “All of that is to heavy,” while she picks up the studded leather, “or to small.”  Frowning and looking discouraged she turns to the group, “does anyone know anything about making armor?”  









*OOC:*


If we still have a mage of some caliber I suggest a "detect magic" spell and a quick run around of the whole tree house to see what is mundane and what could be priceless.





.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

Swift stays in the tree, not having any need for armor, and keeps watch while kelkan looks through the spells. He will be careful to look for anything out of place: this old man is just a bit to convenient to be taken at face value.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 13, 2003)

solomon would burst the chaoin on his broad chest, but there is a suit of scale mail that would do.

 swift with a really nice roll does notice something "out of place". the central log coming up in the middle sized platform gets bumped as the tub gets checked out and ot makes a rather dull noise. like a hollow log.

 at the tub, loske fnds a scrub brush made form local plants, a chamois cloth and 3 decorative wooden combs.

 the large colorful bird that pushed the rope off and spoke the "ghost maker" line keeps a wary eye on each of you in turn. he is quite obvious about it. he looks like this-


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will carry his new scale mail up to the tree-house, and will help carry anything anyone else wants up.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift will go invetsigate the seemingly hollow log as best he can, trying to stay out of the parrot's view if at all possible.
"_I KNEW something wasn't right. Murrell knows more then he's letting on..._" he thinks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske reading the eyes of the group decided that no one really knows more about armor making them her grabs the most banged up and rusted scale mail there is.  She hauls it slowly but surely to the tree house asking the older man if he has any tools for armor repair.   If so, she’ll deposit it with the tools and if not she’ll ask the old man if he minds if she works on it in the somewhere in the house.  Once that is done she’ll pull Kelkan away from his books and to the side so they can talk in private asking him, “Can you like detect magic and stuff?  If so can you do so walking around the house and pointing to the weapons and armor that resonates magic?  While you’re at it Kelkan can you make a mental list of all things magical that we don’t have permission to touch?”









*OOC:*


I'm starting to add color to my posts for my spoke text...  It's something I'm asked to do in another game and thought it would be nice here also.


----------



## infax (Oct 16, 2003)

*Kelkan*

~_ Alarkonen maggiarus suripera! Kolvarikaris asoo. Ar... I can't concentrate like this! No sense to keep ignoring her._~

"Yes, yes, Loske" the haggard halfling answers Loske in a distracted tone. "That would be trivial."

Then, a moment later, noticing the tall girl is still by his side while he reads, "What? Now?! No. No!" and after a brief silence, "Ok. But only a quick tour, and I won't be opening every drawer around and every cabinet to check what is inside."

Kelkan then draws upon his magic sight and jogs around Murrell's tropical complex in that strange little jig: run 20 feet, slowly spin around in place, run 20 feet, slowly spin around in place...









*OOC:*


 Kelkan invokes Detect Magic and tries to check the place for magical artifacts. Even though he believes it is pointless, Murrell having proven apt at this task already and quite methodical in the organizing of his resources.


----------



## infax (Oct 16, 2003)

*Kelkan: Hafling, Wizard*

When the morning sun inundates the strange, three floors' hut, Kelkan awakes in ernest. One hour later, he is cleaning sweat from the heat and concentration from his brow, already feeling as prepared as he can for the day.

"I am ready, companions." He announces. "And I am willing to carry all this weight around for you Murrell if you want." Kelkan says, already heaving the bundle of spell books from the floor.









*OOC:*


 Kelkan will start the day with the following spells prepared:
0-lvl:
--Light
--Mage Hand
--Detect Magic
--Dancing Lights (or another Detect Magic if there is no 0-lvl illusions)
1st:
--Shield
--Magic Weapon
2nd:
--Scare

He has also prepared a bundle with 8 daggers and as much (limited to three days worth) rations as he is able. If there is almost no rations, he will count on his companions gathering abilities as he is clueless in the wild.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 16, 2003)

swift finds only that the log is hollow, but nothing else.

 the night is noisy up in the trees, the birds obviously trust murrell, and keeop close to the platforms, making sleep hard, and making it involve lots of bird poop.

 about 3 in the morning, loske, jak and swift are all awakened by movement. a soft stirring. when they lift their heads they can see murrel, up on his toes, tossing small bits of jerky on top of the hollow log...


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 16, 2003)

whhops! as for detect magic. 

 the books glow slightly, a longsword against the main trunk glows slightly, and strangely enough, 6 of the fruits growing around glow with divine energy...

 and the normal magic stuff you guys are carrying...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske raises her head tiredly wondering about the strange noises.   Noises that this time doesn’t seem to originate from birds.  Upon seeing Murrel tossing the jerky she can’t help but thinking. _I hope that some sort of a trap and not an example of how are guide has lost his mind from his exposure to this island._  Loske slides from the covers and moves closer to observe the old man asking him when she comes into range to whisper, “Can I help you their…?”









*OOC:*



alsih2o, How tall is Murrel?  

*Magical Item*
If Murrel has no interest in the long sword, aka it’s not his personal sword and it’s been laying around in his organized armory then Loske will look it over with keen interest with the intent of keeping it.

If someone else is interested in the long sword please say so.  It is my weapon of choice though.   I think everyone else is armed with their original stuff aren’t they?  Well for the most part.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC: were there any missle weapons available?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


arrows too.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 16, 2003)

Swift will feign that he is still asleep _No sense in tipping my hand, I had best wait to see what he's doing_
While trying to look asleep, he wil watch Murrell, lookinf in particular for any evidence of the jerky being eaten by anything within the tree.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 16, 2003)

swift does hear subtle munching sounds. loske comes up behind murrell (who was probably 6 foot, but is looking more and more bent and 5' 8" from bad nutrition and slumping) and speaks.

 murrel jumps "NO! NO! don't hurt her, she is good, i swear, i can tell!"

 he backs against the tree and draws for his dagger with his right hand and holds his left aloft, prespellcasting style.

 you haven't seen murrell touch the longsword, but he ahsn't offered it either.

 there are 3 longbows here, but only 8 arrows, they are all,..different. 5 are steel shafted with broad tips, the other 3 seem to be glass shafted, and fileld with bugs. one brown, one grey and one tan...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 17, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"I'll take the longbow, unless someone else needs it." says Solomon.  He sniffs the air and looks questioningly at Murrell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske jumps back in shock at Mullen reaction speaking in a hopefully claming voice, “Whoa!  Whoa!”   Loske raises her arms showing the old man that she is unarmed, “No one here thinks she evil…  In fact where just curious as to what she is?"   She smiles at the old man trying to calm him while hopping her face doesn’t expose the fear that she feels right now.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 17, 2003)

"she may be a gnoll, but he is not one of them, she is...my love!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske disgusted and but slightly relieved, for at least the creepy old man isn’t hitting on her, takes a step to Mullen, “Let me get this straight you have a trapped female gnoll at the bottom of this pipe?  Those such a great ways to treat someone you care about…”  Disgusted and mad she turns and heads back towards her bed, “I should have pretended to be a sleep and now I’m going to bed!”









*OOC:*


Yuck![/OCC]


----------



## Tumakhunter (Oct 20, 2003)

Jak will feign sleep as well.  When I wake, I will surreptitiously keep a _very_ close eye on Murrell.  I still don't trust him.

I'm not really interested in any of the arms or armour Murrell can provide, though if I can take the time to lash the dagger on the end of my "spear" a little more securely, I will.

Where's the elf boy?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 20, 2003)

elfboy is right along, keeping near but spaced form swift/

 when murrel screams everyone will be awakened. most of oyu just in time to see the head of a female gnoll pop up out of the seemingly solid fork of the log about 3 feet over everyone standings head.

 she says "no trap, hide."  and stares deeply at murrell....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3/)*

Loske gets back into her bed and throws the pillow and covers over her so she doesn't have to see anymore...  She also makes sure that one of the impromptu daggers is still under her pillow.









*OOC:*


Do we need to make a save so we don’t puke?


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 20, 2003)

*Swift*

_A gnoll, eh.... He could do worse. Can't say much for his taste, but a single gnoll shouldn't be much of a threat. I should talk with him.... in the.... morning...._
Swift falls back asleep, secure that Murrell may have some personal issues, but he's not likely to do any direct harm.


----------



## infax (Oct 20, 2003)

*Kelkan: Halfling Wizard*

Kelkan wakes up aghast with the scream. A little fuzzy in the head, he sees a gnoll head emerge from a solid piece of wood while everyone around him seem calm and compassed except from Murrell that seems alarmed at a perfectly looking Loske.

~_ What is this!_~ A brief pause looking around and Kelkan says things are still very bizarre and his companions are acting strangely to a possible attack of Ethereal Gnolls or treachery from a Murrell in mid-summoning of a Gnoll army. ~_ I must be dreaming. That must be it._~

Keeping awake for a feel more minutes, Kelkan is convinced he must be dreaming (specially if Murrell re-starts feeding a solid log) and slowly falls back asleep.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 28, 2003)

ooc sorry for the break there...ooc


 in the morning, murrel is up early. he and his little gnoll lady are ready and willing to make the trek.

 any last minute things to do?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*









*OOC:*


No big deal.






1) Stock up on arrows..
2) Prepare portable shelter.
3) Make the armor.
4) See about that long sword.

Obviously some of those things will probably mean more than a day here but I would prefer it.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift is ready to go. he keeps an eye on the gnoll, and trys to find time to have a longer conversation with Murrell about his...'girlfriend'


----------



## infax (Oct 29, 2003)

*Kelkan*

Kelkan is ready and loaded.

Got some daggers.
Assume best-case scenario for spells (unless you tell me otherwise).

And scarred to hell of having a live, free Gnoll walking around while everyone seems so calm about it.

~_Am I still dreaming? ... by the Gods, I hope so!_~

And goes ask Loske if she is seeing what he is seeing.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 31, 2003)

o.k. a day repairing/modifying loskes armor and murrel is ready to head out.

 the place is still damp, and thick with traps aa murrell packs up his things, making sure anyone who needs it has access to the spellbooks.

 he marches you out through the jungle, pointing out nefarious traps along the way. he takes you by a stream where large herbivorous dinosours sip quietly and at the crest points out the gnoll camp, which can barely be seen, through the trees.

 as you finally reach a ridge you can smell sulphur up ahead, adn the temperature rises just enough to really notice.

 he ducks down,a s do the gnolla nd elf and says "someone should go ahead and check, the lave abridge is just up ahead, and oyu enver know what might be there..."


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 31, 2003)

*Swift*

"I can go ahead. I am an army in and of myself, I doubt there is anything I couldn't handle on the lava bridge. Unless anybody has a better idea, I will take the lead and scout ahead."
Swift will wait for any other recommendations, but if nobody else volunteers he is sure he can handle whatever might be on the bridge.


----------



## infax (Nov 1, 2003)

*Kelkan*

*sigh*

"Very well Swift. Please do go. I would ask you to come back to notify the group, if there is anything there, just not to spare us of the chance of a juicy trial by arms, before anything on the bridge. Would you agree to that?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 1, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3/)*

Loske looks at the elf like he has a third eye in his forehead, “Swift, you sure you can handle it by yourself?”


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 1, 2003)

*Swift*

"Of course I will notify you. I'm am not an idiot."
Assuming there are no more objections, Swift will move forward to see what he can see.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 3, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will position himself in the rear and keep an eye on the back.  He figures with his superior speed, he should be able to reach the front quickly if needed.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 3, 2003)

swift crests the ridge to find a bleak, moonlike landscape.

 lava has rolled down the mountain here forming a 120 yard wide sheet of hardened grey stone punctuated here and there by larg, collapsed areas that spew forth steam and sulphur.

 the fresh lava underneath still flows and the heat coming from the holes is evident.

 scattered across the near side, hundreds of burnt, blackened gnoll carcasses litter the grey stone, frozen forever in the anguished positions in which they died. 

 further out, across the stone, more bodies can be seen. they are hard to make out, altho they are definetely humanoid......


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 3, 2003)

*Swift*

Swift may bet foolhardy, but he's not stupid. He takes in his surroundings and returns to where the others are hidden. He will relay as exact a description as he can to the others.
"I saw nothing that seemed harmfull. I'm not sure how those gnolls died, but I think we can move ahead, as long as we take precautions."


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 3, 2003)

a good int check from swift (15) means he gets across exactly what he saw.


----------



## infax (Nov 4, 2003)

*Kelkan*

"Ok, I am ready to move ahead. We should be careful, but what kind of precautions would you suggest we take before we go, Swift?"

Waiting a bit for an answer, Kelkan precipitates himself:

"If we would wait here for another day, I could, perhaps, with the help of our stranded friend" - Kelkan nods towards Murrell - "prepare something against creatures of this region. I didn't expect to reach the Lava Bridge today." He adds, almost apologetically.

"Would you have anyting in stock, Murrell?" The halfling asks, avoiding looking directly to the Gnoll at the old man's side.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 4, 2003)

murrell "offense isn't really my hting. i mean, if you need into a castle, i am there for oyu. or if you need to keep soemone out. but if i knew how to get across i would have left a good bit back..."


----------



## infax (Nov 4, 2003)

*Kelkan*

"Offense?!" ~_ I didn't expect that._~
"I was thinking more in the lines of some kind of protective charm. Against the heat over the lava bridge and eventually to protect us from attacks from anything that could be leaving there.

"Do we have any reason to fear specific attacks? What is it that guards the lava bridge that we may have to attack?

"And that question is addressed to you too, young man." Kelkan spins to point a finger at the rescued elf with his brows pressed hard together while he tries to imagine what kind of peril awaits them across the volcanic passage.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 4, 2003)

young elf "we are forbidden to even approach the lava bridge, but once, as a youth, i followed some of the older initiate warriors to the far side. a brave and foolhardy few tried to approach the bridge to gather stones to impress the girls of the village. the dead elves on that side rose, and sundered them. eventually feeding them to the holes and fueling the volcanoes wrath."

 "i'd bet my best slippers that those gnolls aren't 'dead' dead"


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 5, 2003)

the wind blows, the lava bubbles, the dead gnolls collect dust...


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 5, 2003)

*Swift*

_My impulsiveness has got us into too much trouble before. This requires some thought... Well, enough of that, time to make a path for these other poor fools._ 
"I will go first. I can clear a path, and the rest of you can pass after me. I KNOW I can hold my own against them, and while they attack me, you can run across."


----------



## Tumakhunter (Nov 6, 2003)

"Sounds good.  I'll cover rear guard."


----------



## infax (Nov 6, 2003)

*Kelkan*

A finger to his narrow chin, Kelkan deliberates for a minute.

"I'd rather not see you dead to allow us to get across Swift. There is nothing I can do to help protect you if you really chose to tack the lava-gnoll-monsters while we try to get across.

"I'm not even sure that will be enough. How many of the creatures can there be? If there are as little as 8 of them, you'll be embroiled with a couple of them while there will be enough of them to attack us and prevent us from crossing. Does anybody have a better idea?

"I would suggest waiting another day, so I can be better prepared for the crossing, although I'm not sure that will allow us to cross either."

The non-wizardly looking halfling gazes the ground, his mind working furiously trying to hack an idea to go over that new obstacle.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 6, 2003)

*Swift*

_Maybe my fellow survivors really do appreciate me..._
"If you think you can better prepare, then I am willing to wait. I will not waste myself foolishly. Let us make camp, plan our strategy, and then I can show those damned corpses my power."









*OOC:*


If we do end up crossing, my plan is thus: Charge any availabale targets the first round, and flurry of blows every round after, then make a slow retreat while continuing to attack when everybody is across (5 ft. steps each round)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

"How would be better prepared tomorrow?  Every hour we wait, we risk further attacks by gnolls.  We are not able to see the nature of our enemy.  Perhaps Swift & I, the fastest ones, could lure them away, or at least cause them to show themselves, which would allow us to see what they are."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2003)

*Loske: (Female/Half Elf/Ranger 3)*

Loske stands to the side uncertain how to add to the plan…









*OOC:*


Is their any trees around we could drop over the the hot larg and or gnolls?

Yeah not all ideas are good ones....


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 11, 2003)

*Swift*

"I do not care if we wait or not. I'm am ready for combat now, but if you need time to prepare, I can wait. But let us decide soon, staying here just increases the risk."


----------



## Tumakhunter (Dec 11, 2003)

"Could we not use a great amount of water to cool and freeze the lava gnolls?  Maybe use some waterskins as grenades?"


----------

